# gatorbytes



## huntergreen

starting another thread so gator can continue to up date us and for others to post word of ENCOURAGEMENT".


----------



## huntergreen

JUST SOME GOOD THOUTS HEADED YOUR WAY! hope you are still plugging away and hanging in.


----------



## pyratemom

I had been looking to see where the thread moved. Thanks for starting another one. We are all worried about Gatorbytes and want to keep updated.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Sending many positive thoughts your way. Hoping you can find a good place to accommodate you and Gator!


----------



## Loneforce

Hope all is well today for you and Gator.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Hoping for the best for both you and Gator! Keeping my fingers crossed that something good comes your way soon!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Thinkin bout ya Gator-Girl!
Moms


----------



## GatorBytes

OH, you guyzzzz....your going to make me cry...

Huntergreen, that is so sweet of you to start a go to thread. 

I am pretty upset about the thread being locked. No real justification for it other then being bothersome for mod to police b/c of mentions of something not mentionable according to board rules even if it is disguised as something else, the interpretation by the mod (as nobody else could or would understand) who cleaned up the thread initially over the unmentionable against board rules rule, has decided that this is not allowable...It was also decided b/c the thread turned into being about living accommodations and nothing to do with rescue/foster, even though I re-directed it back to that, and seeing as it was the mod who made the comment as well about what to consider in finding a place as in going private - may have better luck that leaves me even more confused and more angry and wanting answers!!!!

But I am sure if we all PM Shepherds maybe he will consider unlocking

Huntergreen and everyone else - bless you all, I love you:wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Gator, while I can sympathize with your situation, you know the reason why the thread was locked, soliciting for donations is not allowed here, and throwing out addresses of rentals available is really kind of dangerous.

Intentions were/are good, but rules are rules. Pm's are always fine. 

I know alot of people are helping you I hope your pounding the pavement looking for a rental.


----------



## gsdsar

Gator, 

Never commented in previous thread as I had no way to help. 

But know I wish you the best and hope it does work out for you. 

I cannot imagine what you are going through. It's unthinkable. Wishing you the best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## San

GatorBytes, just want to tell you that you are in my thoughts. Please keep us updated. Stay strong, don't give up!


----------



## GSDLover2000

Keep your head high and stay strong. Gator is in amazing hands, and will be waiting for your return. Until then focus on getting your own place and a steady job. You are in my thoughts and I will be praying for you and Gator. Good Luck on this hard journey


----------



## vjt555

Gator, I wish you all good things. You did such an amazing job with your GSD. We have all had really tough times but hanging on to your neat dog is the right thing to do. hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm sure the stress is making small things look big and out of proportion - I can sympathize with that. I was trying to help as a board member by sharing my experiences in finding rental accommodations with a dog - for sure not every suggestion will fit your situation, but can't hurt to throw out different ideas and let them rattle around until one suggestion somewhere hits the nail on the head. There really was no hidden internal meaning to it.  

Seeing how the laws in Ontario are different than in BC, you should have more options available to you than what I had back then. Don't get discouraged - something will turn up that will work.


----------



## GatorBytes

Castlemaid said:


> I'm sure the stress is making small things look big and out of proportion - I can sympathize with that. I was trying to help as a board member by sharing my experiences in finding rental accommodations with a dog - for sure not every suggestion will fit your situation, but can't hurt to throw out different ideas and let them rattle around until one suggestion somewhere hits the nail on the head. There really was no hidden internal meaning to it.
> 
> Seeing how the laws in Ontario are different than in BC, you should have more options available to you than what I had back then. Don't get discouraged - something will turn up that will work.


From what I understand Ontario is the only province that you cannot be evicted for having a pet, whether or not you sign a no pet clause...unless it is a condo corporation and in that case the majority rules.

Now if the dog is chronic barker, or destructive...then they have to prove it and it has to go thru the LTB and hearing and still you get a chance to correct it etc. etc. if destructive in unit you may be held accountable for that when you leave, if dog is off leash or a banned breed, may have to follow appropriate laws and if you break, you are warned, chance to correct...many people do not realize their rights where their pets are concerned and it's sad as many end up PTS or surrendered and they had every right to stay w/loving owner.


SO, why was my thread locked???? There was NO solicitations and it was I who requested personal info be removed. Isn't it protocol to at least advise with a warning to the offending parties via PM that they are breaking the rules...I mean as far as I could tell the thread turned towards LTB law...

My dog is homeless as of this Sunday, a lot of time, well wishes and many anonymous viewers were following this (and PM'd me privately to wish us well)....there is no way starting another thread will touch all these people again.

Again, I request the thread unlocked.
Regards


----------



## VickyHilton

Gatorbytes,
Please know that those of us who have been concerned about you and Gator have been looking for this continuation of the thread. We are all still behind you and wanting to help in the ways we can from wherever we are. All my best thoughts to you and your sweet boy we have all fallen in love with.

Please keep us updated and know how much we care...


----------



## selzer

I thought someone agreed to foster the dog? So that didn't go through? I hope that you can get your bearings quickly and find a good place for both of you.


----------



## KSdogowner

VickyHilton said:


> Gatorbytes,
> Please know that those of us who have been concerned about you and Gator have been looking for this continuation of the thread. We are all still behind you and wanting to help in the ways we can from wherever we are. All my best thoughts to you and your sweet boy we have all fallen in love with.
> 
> Please keep us updated and know how much we care...


I agree. I, too have been looking for the continuation thread. So glad one was started. Hugs.


----------



## huntergreen

the rules say no solicitation, nothing about offers, and yet my thread and a few others were deleted. best i can figure it was a canadian language thing. other than that i am stumped.


----------



## Saphire

Such a tough situation. I am heartbroken and very much torn.


----------



## Nigel

Im sorry the other thread got locked, but don't get too concerned about it. It's the support from the people posting in it that helped make it great and we are still here. Keep hunting, you'll find the place for you and Gator.


----------



## GatorBytes

huntergreen said:


> the rules say no solicitation, nothing about offers, and yet my thread and a few others were deleted. best i can figure it was a canadian language thing. other than that i am stumped.


Exactly...there was no solicitation, there was a question about the name of certain site (by other - NOT me), it was found linked and removed 2 weeks ago (approx.)...since that happened my thread was purged of ALL *offers* (as in personal choice, NOT solicited) of help where $ may have factored in...the whole post was deleted, (not just certain sentence) mention of help with vaccines, or kenneling etc...and anyone and everyone who PM`d me can attest to the fact that I NEVER asked, suggested or other...in fact I politely thanked and said not at this time 

So why was the thread locked


----------



## BowWowMeow

Let it go. Everyone will find the new thread. Save your energy for finding a new place for you and Gator.


----------



## Castlemaid

Other threads have been edited, locked and edited for less. No private fund-raising, no discussion of moneys going to private individuals, period. Other threads have been edited, locked or deleted for less of a frou-fraw than what all of you are doing here. 

Please respect the board and the decisions of the Admins. Further discussions of money matters ON THE BOARD, ANY REFERENCE to money matters through the board will be edited, deleted and locked. 

All this focus on the locked thread is taking focus away from the support that members here are so generously offering. I'm sure all would appreciate keeping the tone and thoughts positive from this point on. :thumbup:

ADMIN.


----------



## carmspack

"My dog is homeless as of this Sunday" 

this dog will have no problem being rehomed.

what are you doing posting at just after 6 when that is prime time to go knocking on doors to secure your place to live.

the dog has had deluxe care with Saphire . I am meeting up with her tomorrow to deliver more meat for him . 

The dog does not need to be worried about .


----------



## Betty

carmspack said:


> "My dog is homeless as of this Sunday"
> 
> this dog will have no problem being rehomed.
> 
> what are you doing posting at just after 6 when that is prime time to go knocking on doors to secure your place to live.
> 
> the dog has had deluxe care with Saphire . I am meeting up with her tomorrow to deliver more meat for him .
> 
> The dog does not need to be worried about .


What the heck?


----------



## huntergreen

saphire has done the best she can but seems to be taking a toll. her job needs her at 110% so gator needs another place.


----------



## Karin

I'm glad to see this new thread, GatorBytes. I've been thinking about you and wondering how things are going. I hope that people can be supportive on this thread and not so critical.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree with Carmen, ^^^ instead of complaining here on the net put on your big girl pants , stop feeling sorry for yourself and pound the pavement to look for housing. 

Everyone here has given you alot of support, advice, tons of housing suggestions, provided for Gator, but all I see is you complaining about a thread being locked when this one is clearly open and continued on? 

This emotional blackmail of sorts, (gator will be homeless as of sunday, I have no choice but to shelter/euthanize him), is not productive, nor does it make anyone feel any better about all the help you've been given to see it end like this.

Cathy has gone above and beyond, maybe you should allow her to find a new home for him? Gator sounds like he would adapt to any situation and given the right one would be just fine. 

Again, I can sympathize with your situation, but it's frustrating when you've been given so many opportunities for housing and turned them down.


----------



## KSdogowner

Betty said:


> What the heck?


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. 

GatorBytes, I don't know how the housing market is in Canada but I hope you will find your perfect place for both of you. Having to rehome a dog is not as simple as understanding that the dog is rehoming quality. He is your baby and I can totally understand that rehoming has got to be the very, very last option. There has got to be other options before this happens. I am praying for an opportunity for you to find that place together with Gator. Please don't give up. Hugs


----------



## Lilie

carmspack said:


> the dog has had deluxe care with Saphire . I am meeting up with her tomorrow to deliver more meat for him .
> 
> The dog does not need to be worried about .


Carmen, that is so kind of you! That tells me you truly care about the GSD breed. Above and far beyond anything I could have imagined. As a GSD owner, I simply can't tell you how humbled that makes me feel. As a GSD owner, I thank you so very much. (And Saphire too!!!!)


----------



## NancyJ

Sometimes you have to make adjustments and settle for something that is not exactly what you want. Ah, well that is about everything in life.

I moved in 1993 for a new job and we *could* afford an apartment but none of them took pets (not the ones in the school district we wanted). The only place we found was an old mill house where you had to go out on the back porch to get to the bathroom (at least it was a screened porch with a roof) and the dogs had to stay in a pen. But we were able to tuck the pen close to the house and it had a big fenced yard for us to play in. It was a horrible little place to live but we had our dogs.........another time we had to move it was about 100 yards from the railroad tracks......learned you actually adjust to the midnight train. ........both times we also had children so it was an even harder balance because sex offenders and schools were other considerations that limited the search.


----------



## shepherdmom

jocoyn said:


> Sometimes you have to make adjustments and settle for something that is not exactly what you want. Ah, well that is about everything in life.
> 
> I moved in 1993 for a new job and we *could* afford an apartment but none of them took pets (not the ones in the school district we wanted). The only place we found was an old mill house where you had to go out on the back porch to get to the bathroom (at least it was a screened porch with a roof) and the dogs had to stay in a pen. But we were able to tuck the pen close to the house and it had a big fenced yard for us to play in. It was a horrible little place to live but we had our dogs.........another time we had to move it was about 100 yards from the railroad tracks......learned you actually adjust to the midnight train. ........both times we also had children so it was an even harder balance because sex offenders and schools were other considerations that limited the search.


When we moved to Nevada we refused to leave the dogs behind. The only place that we could find to rent with the dogs was a falling down mobile, 2 bedrooms with no fence. With 5 large dogs and two unhappy teenagers it was pretty much ****. We had to get a special kennel permit from the county which only allowed 3 dogs per house. It was October, we moved from one of the hottest summers on record to one of the coldest winters in Northern Nevada. I pretty much spent my entire days taking turns walking the dogs. There was rain and mud which quickly turned into ice then snow. We didn't see the sun for like 3 months none of us owned a winter jacket much less gloves or scarves or hats and boots. One of us had to be home at all times because we were not allowed to leave the dogs unattended in the rental. (like they could have done any more damage to that POS place) Our friends and family were all back in Arizona so we were on our own. It was scary, terrible, and cold as ****. All of our stuff was in storage. We had a card table lawn chairs and a couple air mattresses on the floor. Because it was an old metal mobile home there was no t.v. reception inside and besides our nice t.v. was in storage. We had a tiny t.v. vcr combo, our plastic dishes, a few pots and pans, all from our travel trailer and the small coffee pot. Twice the sale of our house in Arizona fell through. It took almost 5 months before we finally got into our new house and were able to get all of our nice stuff out of storage. It was quite the adventure and today it makes a great story. Not so much while it was happening.


----------



## Lilie

jocoyn said:


> Sometimes you have to make adjustments and settle for something that is not exactly what you want. Ah, well that is about everything in life.


Why Nancy, I had no idea you've met my husband! (LOL!)


----------



## Saphire

Lilie said:


> Why Nancy, I had no idea you've met my husband! (LOL!)



Hahahahahahahahah...needed laugh!


----------



## carmspack

hey ?why? are we laughing -- omg 

any way --- the areas suggested were not at all unreasonable -- husband went to McMaster University, son lived in area for a while , forum member works in one of the areas as a nurse practitioner. 

The facts of metropolitan life are that you can have a million and then some house in an area and one street over have "night life" , (Riverdale) , or three doors down in some very conservative sleepy subdivision have a gro-op , or possess-and distribute . 

At the very very very least go and visit and don't dismiss out of hand . 

When we started renting we took a third floor bed-sitter with kitchenette , lovely location, Toronto's Beach area "steps to water" where I would jog 5 ks along the board walk , one end to the other, each morning before going to work. Well this was a dysfunctional household , constant loud exchanges between the mr and mrs. One night it was way over the top , escalated into physical . Husband bolts out of bed . The mrs' budgie had been squeezed to death and tossed at the mrs and then the fight began. ..... Well if the homeowners 40 pound chocolate brown Wooly Monkey Woolly Monkey (Lagothrix Lagotricha) - Animals - A-Z Animals - Animal Facts, Information, Pictures, Videos, Resources and Links -- yes that Wooly monkey , didn't get himself all excited, break out of his confinement , sit on my husbands head flailing his arms and biting him. This while my husband tried to separate mr and mrs , while I called for police assistance .
Husband taken to local hospital for penicillin jabs and stitch up --- still went to school as a high school teacher the next day -- .

Left that place quickly -- and all we could find in that haste was another bed-sitter type , this time with sprayed egg cartons on the ceiling for funky-effect or insulation . 

we were trying to save money to get our own place , grow as you go --- not one penny given .

miracles are of the those that help themselves , and good luck is another set of two words with four letters each 
h a r d w o r k.

but that was funny !


----------



## Judykaye

Gatorbytes...I sympathize with you and know that you are STRESSED right now and it's hard to be POSITIVE but you have tons of support here on the forum...right now even though it's HARD TRY TO STAY POSITIVE...forget about why your past thread was locked, be happy that people are here to support you on the new thread...

I know you want a nice, SAFE apartment for you and Gator, but perhaps you can't find 100% of what you are looking for right now...accept a one bedroom apartment in a safe area...you will then have ONE YEAR to find something exactly that you and Gator want and need...

Your boy is amazing, from the photos I've seen he's beautiful and well cared for...I hope you are proud of what you've done for him...your love for him is so apparent...think of that.

By the way there is a link to photos of Gator in the Stories section of the forum also...

People are here to try to help...please, accept their help right now...be strong...


----------



## BowWowMeow

The tough love approach doesn't work for every person just like compulsion training doesn't work for every dog. :crazy:

Seriously, folks, you can't know what it's like to be in someone else's head. Let's try to offer positive energy and thoughts-- I think Gatorbytes really needs that right now. It's clear that most of us have had to make some difficult choices in our lives but it's easier to make those kinds of choices when people aren't judging you and you feel like you can handle the decisions.


----------



## Saphire

Went out this morning with my kids and took a few pics of my first apts starting when I was just shy of 15 yrs old. My kids were shocked....actually brought back some good memories, some good people in bad circumstances much like I was. All were and still are in awful areas.
This first house was a rooming house with shared bathroom..no kitchen so i had a hot plate in my room to cook on. The room beside minr had an older man that scared me to death.








This one was a 1bdrm apt... Ceiling leaked and had alot of mice.








This one was a room in a 2 bdrm apt of which 7 people were living.


----------



## Sibze

I have to agree. I think that's a great option. Get something that is NOT perfect. Get in there, get your pup back and then take your time and find that perfect place! If you have to live in something that is not perfect for one year but then you can get into something you really like after that, it's well worth it because Gator will be with you! 

It always comes back to, no one will ever love your dog like you do and those minor things that you have come to not care about or now love about him may really bug the next person. It's asking a lot of someone to take a little guy that needs so much work  My little guy Duke will jump up on the couch with us and lay pretty much right on us (it's sure ok now with him being 4 months and 40 pounds) but the next person would hate that! We happen to love it haha.

Get somewhere were you will be able to manage and get him back in your loving care. Take the next while to get back on your feet and find something that ticks all those boxes.

It doesn't look like anyone else is able to take him for a while so I see this as the best and only real option!

I will be following this, as usual


----------



## Judykaye

Know that I am sending you positive thoughts and prayers that TODAY is the day that you find what you are looking for!!!

I so admire that Gator comes first, believe me...he seems to have touched the hearts of many and the reason for that is because you make him what he is.....


----------



## Saphire

BowWowMeow said:


> The tough love approach doesn't work for every person just like compulsion training doesn't work for every dog.


There is no time to be gentle. That sounds very nice but will not be helpful when Gator and Gatorbytes are homeless in 4 days.

People are panicking for her.....You don't think I am worried about where Gator is going to end up? Am I upset? YES!! This dog adores me....does not let me out of his sight. I now know what Gatorbytes meant when shr said she misses his excited greeting when she gets home from work. I have quickly grown attached to Gator myself.

There have been apts that these 2 could be living in right now.....I will help with moving....are they nice apts? Possibly not great areas to live in but what other options are there? I do not see people lining up to take in this beautiful dog or take in Gayorbytes and Gator for that matter!!
So everyone keep those positive vibes going.....as the tough love approach is far to harsh. Everyone please think of these 2 when they are living in a motel to start....then when poor Gatorbytes loses her job because she cannot leave Gator alone in room, living in her truck now homeless and no income
..think back to this thread and how all the well wishing has helped Gator and his owner.

While you all do that, I will be crying as I know it was all avoidable but deep down I will beat myself up for giving Gator back before his owner was ready.


----------



## blehmannwa

This is a tough situation all around. And if I may say so Gatorbytes reminds me a lot of my nieces and their struggles to come to terms with an imperfect world. I also think that this is an example of "The perfect is the enemy of the good."

From what I've read, an ideal living situation isn't possible. Fostering is difficult--Is Mrs K. still an option? I think that it's time to settle and make the best of things.

There's another factor at work, though. It may be different in Canada but here in the states, it's pretty much impossible for a low wage earner to live independently. When I was 18, I worked for minimum wage and could afford a studio apartment in a nice part of town. I paid my bills and could treat myself to clothes and books. That is not possible for my nieces. It's a different economic reality. I don't know if this is applicable in Gatorbyte's case but I don't think that comparisons are helpful. Besides they remind me of Grandpa Simpson, "I tied an onion on my belt as was the style of the time."


----------



## GatorBytes

BowWowMeow said:


> *The tough love approach doesn't work for every person* just like compulsion training doesn't work for every dog. :crazy:
> 
> Seriously, folks, you can't know what it's like to be in someone else's head. Let's try to offer positive energy and thoughts-- I think Gatorbytes really needs that right now. It's clear that most of us have had to make some difficult choices in our lives but it's easier to make those kinds of choices when people aren't judging you and you feel like you can handle the decisions.


Thank you


----------



## Sibze

GatorBytes said:


> Thank you


 
So what are you currently working on?


----------



## Jaders

Gator,
I am *so sorry* you are still in this predicament and it isn't fair, but this will get better and something good will come from it. I think there is some good in this situation, for example, you met Saphire! She has been a big help to both Gator and you. Not to mention Carmen who has been providing meals for Gator. 

When my parents got divorced, my mother and I moved into a friend's basement with our two dogs and two cats. It was horrible ( at first ). A dark dungeon with barely any windows, wood furnace that if you didn't put enough wood in it at night you would wake up freezing your buns off ( Wisconsin's Winter ) and I was 30 minutes away from my school and friends. We lived there for 6 months till we could save money to move to Kentucky. I will say that was probably the best 6 months for me because I got super close to my mom and her friend ( she was like a second mother to me ) and if it wasn't for living there I wouldn't be where I am today. 

I am sorry I can not do much other than pray for everyone who is involved with this. Just take one day at a time and please believe me ( I know you don't know me from adam ) *it will get better*.


----------



## mebully21

for 3 years i lived in a apt complex with drug dealers , lowlifes etc. my building had 2 drug dealers living in it and the surrounding dealers would all go visit each other. 95% of the complex was drug dealers, welfare, etc . only 5% of us worked and did not have a criminal record. i was worried at first but then as i walked around the neighborhood everyone was nice, and afraid of my dogs lol... i didnt worry as i carried mace and a knife at night when walking the dogs, but no one bothered me. i was nice to everyone there. and never had a problem. sometimes you have to make exceptions to the rules just to survive.. so what if its not a nice area? i had a nice truck and no one bothered me . i gave no attitudes to anyone and everyone loved my dogs once they got to know them. even the drug dealers liked my dogs and everytime they saw me walking they stopped to say hi to me and my dogs.. i was friendly with the excons, and everyone there and it wasnt that bad ... after 3 years i got my own house and moved out.i saw that being nice to all the drug dealers and excons was a plus, as they all respected me and treated me nice. i never had an issue with them and their dogs, and the one time i did the one drug dealer apologized to me for his dog being loose and coming after mine.. everyone else he threatened but me he apologized to.. you can live in a not so great area temporarily.... its not that bad..

maybe also try the supermarkets for postings of rooms/houses/apts for rent too?
if you want you and gator came come live with us temporarily in New Jersey USA, we are about almost 6 hours from rochester ny so i dont know how much further from ontariio we are but you are more then welcome to bring gator and yourself and stay with us temporarily if you want to find a job in the US in new jersey... i am used to crate/room rotate as my male is DA so rotating dogs isnt a problem. gator can bark his head off no one will care since everyones dogs around here bark like fools lol... so the offer is open to you and gator if you decide to move to nj you both have a temporary place to stay if you want.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

positive energy is a nice thought but it doesn't put a roof over your head.

Cathy and carmen have gone above and beyond with help/suggestions/help/advice, and did I mention offers of help? 

Everyone has been well meaning, but what is the most immediate need is to find either a foster or permanent home for Gator. There is no reason this dog should end up in a shelter or euthanized.


----------



## Jaders

Do we know if Mrs.K's offer is still available? 
Maybe Gator going to her so Gatorbytes could find a job and work once a job is found ( Not having to worry about him home alone in a motel )?


----------



## Nikitta

Gator, I hope things will be better for you. This has been a very bad year for me too. I have had 4 major operations in 6 months and I have 2 more to go. My dogs have been in a kennel for all this time and they have at least 2 more months before I can bring them home. I miss them so much I can't watch dog commercials on TV. They both have had birthdays since they have been in there. I have racked up unbelieveable credit card debt keeping them there. But i refuse to give them up. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## GatorBytes

Jaders said:


> Do we know if Mrs.K's offer is still available?
> Maybe Gator going to her so Gatorbytes could find a job and work once a job is found ( Not having to worry about him home alone in a motel )?


I have a job...in fact I worked past six days in a row But I am off tomorrow! 

Where did this motel notion come from???

Why am I being painted as someone who is looking for perfect and won't settle for less (not you Jaders, or others who are hopeful)

Call it power of suggestion I guess, these threads take a life of their own when something is implied and interpreted as one sees fit...yet no-one is asking me what is or isn't going on....and quite frankly I am too **** busy to update...I keep my e-mail up as I narrow searches to send to my self and file and weed through - it is very time consuming searching via net - on one hand some pics can help filter, but other hand you can only view one link at a time as opposed to newspaper...the old days you circled a bunch, if rented, you X it out - simple.

I am not dead in the water yet - nor is my dog....now, I don't know who is willing to adopt my dog if he is so adoptable and shelter or euth. not necessary considering there is over 7 million dogs in shelters and foster across N. America...and if so easy to find a new home, then why can I not find a temp. foster...hmmm

He is my dog. I love him and I will not let the naysayers rain down on me and plant seeds of doubt...I will not live in a crack house that smells of vomit with the local hookers boob hanging out as she scratches herself while sucking her teeth at me. Sorry if you all had those types of rough times....but I can assure you that there is much better, more civilized and pet friendly...I just cannot make people call me back...I cannot make units available before Sept...I cannot pull a rabbit out of my butt on such short notice...But I will be with my baby Gator again


----------



## Loneforce

Nikitta said:


> Gator, I hope things will be better for you. This has been a very bad year for me too. I have had 4 major operations in 6 months and I have 2 more to go. My dogs have been in a kennel for all this time and they have at least 2 more months before I can bring them home. I miss them so much I can't watch dog commercials on TV. They both have had birthdays since they have been in there. I have racked up unbelieveable credit card debt keeping them there. But i refuse to give them up. I hope everything works out for you.


 That is 2 reuinions I would love to see happen. Yours with your dogs and Gatorbytes with hers. :thumbup:


----------



## GatorBytes

Nikitta said:


> Gator, I hope things will be better for you. This has been a very bad year for me too. I have had 4 major operations in 6 months and I have 2 more to go. My dogs have been in a kennel for all this time and they have at least 2 more months before I can bring them home. I miss them so much I can't watch dog commercials on TV. They both have had birthdays since they have been in there. I have racked up unbelieveable credit card debt keeping them there. But i refuse to give them up. I hope everything works out for you.


 
I have seen you post a couple of times and my heart goes out to you!!! The difference between kenneling your dogs at your expence and a no-kill shelter doing it for you is you WILL get them back and when I get back on track (and I am 9/10ths of the way there) - I will pay it forward starting with you!


----------



## carmspack

the reality is that landlords don't call you back . No need to , when for every unit there are 3 or 4 applicants . Housing shortage .


----------



## GatorBytes

Loneforce said:


> That is 2 reuinions I would love to see happen. Yours with your dogs and Gatorbytes with hers. :thumbup:


And you will!!!!

:wub:


----------



## GatorBytes

carmspack said:


> the reality is that landlords don't call you back . No need to , when for every unit there are 3 or 4 applicants . Housing shortage .


Well there is no shortage of crack houses...maybe I WILL take up residence in one...maybe a the second job you ref'd I may need...THAT'S JOKE FOLKS


----------



## GatorBytes

GatorBytes said:


> ....now, I don't know who is willing to adopt my dog if he is so adoptable and shelter or euth. not necessary considering there is over 7 million dogs in shelters and foster across N. America...and if so easy to find a new home, then why can I not find a temp. foster...hmmm





carmspack said:


> the reality is that landlords don't call you back . No need to , when for every unit there are 3 or 4 applicants . Housing shortage .


 
Carmen...you stated earlier that he is very adoptable...can you answer this?


----------



## Lilie

I can't answer for Carmen, but I will say that I've fostered twice for an individual. Both times it was for people I knew very well. 

I would foster for an agency. But I won't foster for someone I didn't know. Nothing against you, it's just something I'm not able to do.


----------



## blehmannwa

A lot of foster situations are multiple pet households and some dogs aren't suitable for that. I think that there may be more potential adopters who are looking for a sole companion. There was only one foster home without resident pets that I knew of when I did rescue in Seattle for a few years but none of the families that adopted my fosters had a pet already. I helped place about seven pups. It's just my experience.


----------



## Saphire

GatorBytes said:


> Carmen...you stated earlier that he is very adoptable...can you answer this?



I also cannoy speak for Carmen.....but...

I believe those who foster are a different person altogether from those looking for a permanent dog. Fostering is heartbreaking and many people refuse to do it for that reason....I was one of those.

Adoption is permanent...enough said.


----------



## GatorBytes

Saphire said:


> I also cannoy speak for Carmen.....but...
> 
> I believe those who foster are a different person altogether from those looking for a permanent dog. Fostering is heartbreaking and many people refuse to do it for that reason....I was one of those.
> 
> Adoption is permanent...enough said.


Well, I have a slimmer chance of finding an adopter by sunday then I do an apt.

Nothing is permanent


----------



## Jax08

Saphire said:


> I also cannoy speak for Carmen.....but...
> 
> I believe those who foster are a different person altogether from those looking for a permanent dog. Fostering is heartbreaking and many people refuse to do it for that reason....I was one of those.
> 
> Adoption is permanent...enough said.


Many of us find fostering rewarding. It's hard work at times. The dog is confused. It takes a minimum of 2 weeks for the dog to come out of shock and start showing its true personality traits and possibly develop any behavior issues. One reason why strict rules the first few weeks is so important.

But the reward of knowing we've helped a dog...in some cases saving their lives...is always worth the tears we shed when they leave for their new home...or in this case, his rightful home.


----------



## mebully21

fostering = saving a dog from dying in a shelter and finding that special home..fostering is rewarding to those that understand the sacrifices they make to help a dog in need. i love fostering, i am helping a dog not live in a 5x3 kennel and on the euth list and living in a real home. 

the honeymoon period for most dogs is 2 weeks..then they see what they can get away with and with whom and take over from there (think bratty snotty teenagers who are spoiled rotten lol).. all the dog needs is some strict rules and boundaries and no more free reign and they usually do a 180 turn around in a day or two... (unless you are that certain 17 yr old dog that barks to come in, barks to go out, barks for food,barks for petting, barks for attention, barks just to bark because she is deaf and can.... well then sometimes no matter what you do the dog just barks and barks...... and at 17 i sure aint gonna stop her lol..... so i turn up the radio lol and wait....)

some folks cant do fostering, its too heartbreaking for them. everyone is different ...


----------



## Saphire

I am not saying fostering is not rewarding for those who do it....that would be why they do it.

It is not for everyone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000

I love fostering. I think it helps the dog and the person. It is a wonderful thing and more people should do it. Sure, Adopting is a lot more fulfilling to the dog, but if you can't and can only foster... than that is good too


----------



## Betty

Gatorbytes

If I understand correctly your boy is running out of time at the current placement. Do you have a back up plan for him? 

Is that something the board can help you with? Either a permanent or a temp. situation for him?


----------



## carmspack

hi . Gatorbytes , yes I did say the dog was very adoptable. He adapted to his situation without any stress . Did not miss a meal . Stool improved . Did not show himself to be a special needs dog at all. No food sensitivities . Very social . No withdrawal . Apparently very clean, well mannered. The dog aggression is probably a normal male attitude that the majority of male dogs have . Not wild and crazy or lunging -- just doesn't want to have close contact and play - respectful distance . Saphire will have to expound on this.
Gator didn't have any inhibitions , loved to play , to be close to people . Bonded with Saphire . Not a hard dog or stubborn dog . 

The only problem is that he is dependant and will bark for a long time when left alone . He does not have crating experience , but that can be worked on . THAT could be a real difficulty in a rental situation. 

He could be a lovely dog for someone who is retired or works out of the house , with no other dogs . 

He is looking good. Look at the last pictures -- shedding less, coat has a reddish tone with some hint of black coming in saddle area. 
In one post you said he was 7 or 7 1/2 , lately he is represented as a 9 year old.

the rest Saphire will have to add .


----------



## GatorBytes

Carm, he is 9 in Oct.

He is not a barker - THAT is in of itself an indication that he is insecure, he was "abandoned" and bonded to the food source, the attention source and the source that allows his freedom - outdoor time and makes life fun - he is a dog, he loves to be loved and bonded to my cousins family too...but when it came down to "that night" he was at my feet - well behaved when police arrived, didn't bark or get up...but when a police officer in an effort to help me to my truck as my hands were full with bags - Gator pulled so hard he dragged the cop (quite funny), I tried to take for a pee and poop and he dragged me back and hopped in my truck like he knew we were leaving.

I think in a new situation and given all he has gone through as of late - he will bark...but I will work on that in little spirts to give him back his confidence...also part of the reason I want my furniture as that is his comfy zone...would like to have in place in new place so he is familiar...a lot of considerations...but I know my dog...he is pretty confident dog and no problem being alone - I know this for fact...if I went out for 15 mins. 1/2 hr, 2 hrs. I could come home, he would flip his head over the sofa like oh - you're back, o.k, let me stretch it out before I greet you...if gone 5 or 6or 8 hrs - I got the hero's welcome...pounce on toy and bring to me, bark...where's my treat, where's my lovin - lean on me and then lay down until I called him to me...God I miss him

He is never alone long, my shifts are 5-6 hrs...not 12


----------



## carmspack

hold on --- he is a barker -- when he is left alone . You said so yourself , many times on the closed thread. To say otherwise is a contradiction. quote "He has NEVER (in 7.5 yrs.) been away from me, never kenneled and never housed anywhere...he did fine at my cousins place when I went out and well at my brothers, but he was apparently very stressed and barking incessantly in motel (we did spend from wed. eve to thurs. eve. before I had to work - not just dropped in the room) - He is not a chronic barker, so not sure of the reality of the complaints - but I know he is stressed"


He does not nuisance bark while with people . He has been made dependant and will bark when alone -- which is one of the problems you will have in finding rental accommodation . 
This has nothing to do with his being cared for by Saphire. Dogs don't attach to things, to furniture . If that were the case each young adult that I have going to a new home would be leaving with a piece of furniture, every German import from a broker would have a trunk of things arrive with the dog . 

the dog bonded with Saphire almost immediately , that shows he is a well adjusted social dog .


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree with carmen (again I thought I had seen previously where you had posted he was a barker at times being left alone..You contradict yourself?

I'm sorry but you sound rather ungrateful to carmen and saphire who , I will say again have gone above and beyond to help Gator and YOU. 

And I guess I don't understand what's wrong with a 2nd job? Maybe I misinterpreted that? 

Gator DOES sound like he is a well adjusted dog.


----------



## ksotto333

Maybe (probably) age has given me a better perspective. There are times in all of our lives that we don't have the job,home,relationship,money etc that we want. Adjustment and compromise is necessary to survive and succeed. Sometimes it really sucks, but life is really short and this phase will also soon pass. I think it's time to stop worrying about what people may say on a forum and get on with what needs to get done. I am so impressed with the help from Saphire and Carmen and all the other offers that have been made.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ksotto good post


----------



## GatorBytes

carmspack said:


> hold on --- he is a barker -- when he is left alone . *You said so yourself , many times on the closed thread. To say otherwise is a contradiction.* quote "He has NEVER (in 7.5 yrs.) been away from me, never kenneled and never housed anywhere...he did fine at my cousins place when I went out and well at my brothers, but he was apparently very stressed and barking incessantly in motel (we did spend from wed. eve to thurs. eve. before I had to work - not just dropped in the room) - He is not a chronic barker, so not sure of the reality of the complaints - but I know he is stressed"


 
Why are you antagonizing me? What is going on? (that is rhetorical question)
THe fact that you can sift through 340 posts to find this blurb to stuff in my face is very off putting - and challenge what I know about renting and make comments about rehoming my dog....yet not a word was said through my whole thread from you until sapphire stepped up - 1/2 dozen pm's unanswered (save for 1 w/a # and an abrupt - all I can do)

What is the purpose for you being here now?

Back to the barking....it was my mistake, the room was a walk out - sliding door, I left the curtain open about 2 ft. the activity of the neighbour approaching the door that got him barking - perhaps he was being antagonized as my ex witnessed the man glaring at G...that was until he saw the Ex glaring back (also mentioned in closed thread)...every time thereafter the man kept his head up and away....he was gone the next day, the Sunday, So was the ex...come Monday I had an appointment....Was gone for 3.5 hrs...Not a peep...not until I came back that is - but that's normal.

I apologize if this is all coming off as ungrateful, given that you provided food and supplements and I am sure the updates of G's health will find added interests from others so win win for all...oh, except for my dog right now...he is going to have to go into a shelter prior to being re-homed, caged, kenneled jabbed w/5- way vaccine.

I did mention to saph. that I intended to thank you, or asked to for me (not sure) - but then my thread was locked and things have gone south - so not right frame of mind....But I do thank you profusely

Or I will pick him up Sunday or Monday....Sunday could end up being a moving day


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Honestly Gator I don't think carmen or anyone is trying to antagonize you, they are trying to "help" you.

When you post something like this



> he is going to have to go into a shelter prior to being re-homed, caged, kenneled jabbed w/5- way vaccine.


Is that supposed to make the people who've helped you feel bad? , because it is hurtful to hear that when all they've done is try to help you..


----------



## GatorBytes

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with carmen (again I thought I had seen previously where you had posted he was a barker at times being left alone..You contradict yourself?
> 
> I'm sorry but you sound rather ungrateful to carmen and saphire who , I will say again have gone above and beyond to help Gator and YOU.
> 
> And I guess I don't understand what's wrong with a 2nd job? Maybe I misinterpreted that?
> 
> Gator DOES sound like he is a well adjusted dog.


I haven't posted a DARN thing that would imply that I sound ungrateful. NOT A ONE...you are gleaning that from Carmen and now propagating it...

I am sitting here stunned and down right angry and with justification....hold on to your seats


What a fun thread...I am unsubscribing from it


----------



## GatorBytes

jakodacd oa said:


> honestly gator i don't think carmen or anyone is trying to antagonize you, they are trying to "help" you.
> 
> When you post something like this
> 
> 
> 
> is that supposed to make the people who've helped you feel bad? , because it is hurtful to hear that when all they've done is try to help you..


no. That is the protocol for re-homing a dog. Seeing as he has to be out by sunday....wtf is wrong with you


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I can form my own opinions, I was 'asking' more or less. tone inflection can be different via the net. I guess I am feeling frustrated for your dog.

I do have another suggestion, for Gator,,have you ever posted on the GSD pedigree database forum?

There is quite a big rescue/fostering section there, maybe someone in your area can help...I will pm you the link.


----------



## belladonnalily

I've been following these threads for awhile. At first, I wished gatorbytes was closer so I could help. I quickly recognized a negative, selfish vibe coming from her. She seems to have excuses for everything and I'm wondering if her unreasonable expectations and obvious immaturity are reasons why she is in this situation and she has no family or friends willing to help.

She doesn't seem to be responsible enough for a dog. Sorry if that's harsh, but I've known plenty of "woe is me" people in my life and they just keep doing the same things over and over again expecting different results, as the saying goes.

Apparently the people in her real life have grown weary of it, so now she turns to her "virtual friends." Everyone has been beyond kind, but I sense some weariness now on their part too. My prediction is that as this progresses, gatorbytes will get angry and move on to someone else that will coddle her for awhile. 

Maybe I'm way off base here. We will see.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily

Oh wait, anger is already here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

JakodaCD OA said:


> I can form my own opinions, I was 'asking' more or less. tone inflection can be different via the net. I guess I am feeling frustrated for your dog.
> 
> I do have another suggestion, for Gator,,have you ever posted on the GSD pedigree database forum?
> 
> There is quite a big rescue/fostering section there, maybe someone in your area can help...I will pm you the link.


Thank you, much more helpful, will check the link...Gator is a Dutch (or Belgian)/GSD cross



belladonlly - power of suggestion directs the way people will think. Some people are sheep and easily lead


----------



## Jaders

GatorBytes said:


> I have a job...in fact I worked past six days in a row But I am off tomorrow!
> 
> Where did this motel notion come from???


Way back in the beginning you were staying in a motel ( with Gator ) but since you couldn't leave him alone. 


Have you checked on facebook? There are many lovely people on the German Shepherd Dog Community Link that might be able to foster? Or even the German Shepherd Connection Link ?


----------



## carmspack

"Why are you antagonizing me? What is going on? (that is rhetorical question)
THe fact that you can sift through 340 posts to find this blurb to stuff in my face is very off putting - and challenge what I know about renting and make comments about rehoming my dog....yet not a word was said through my whole thread from you until sapphire stepped up - 1/2 dozen pm's unanswered (save for 1 w/a # and an abrupt - all I can do)"

because it is my nature to try to be accurate , and although my memory is good , I want to not just tell but to show , which is why I used your own words to remind you.

yes you did PM me . All the while , long before Saphire who was away with her son on some boy-sport venture (at which he is excellent at) I did work quietly on my own , contacting friends. It is peak vacation time and many were away. There are two people at the Waldorf market where I will be again this Sat . that I will ask if you are wanting to place the dog -- , in a permanent home.
One has a dog 12 years of age , not long for the world -- the other has lost her dog about a year ago . These would be good owners .
keep them in mind - 

I did ask a person who for the first time in a decade took time away from her job - and was adamant that she was not taking on any projects that would ruin her vacation , staycation as it may be , still her time to renew and re energize. I asked a person who is an officer with a humane society --- just in case they had a open pen -- or had a net work of people in the community that they used to foster dogs that may need a longer period to recover or complete whelping before being made available for adoption. Full to capacity on both counts. Another person who looked at the dilemma you were in and said they didn't want to be involved that there was too much "story" --- . 
I could not . Not when my schedule is pushed to the limit and I am in and out often , and Saturdays gone , and I cannot aggravate my dogs or neighbours with barking . And I had a new born litter which will divert the majority of my time to make sure I understand them and to make sure that they get the best and enriched experience while they are with me.
Actually I was surprised when Saphire returned after a period of absence and volunteered , because she has her own young dog cutting into what little time she has available ! I did say , this could be a mess . Immediately volunteered to help her out -- and still working to help you out , that is the reason that I am still here since you ask "What is the purpose for you being here now? 

Dog does bark -- not a mistake , Saphire found out -- and this is something which you will have to truthfully reveal to anyone planning to take the dog . Informed consent .

While Saphire was taking physical care of the dog , I was working away at trying to find you housing so that you could take the dog home .
Provided listings -- temporary women's shelter accommodation , gave a reality check that the dog was going to be a major hindrance in getting yourself established. In the meantime looking for possible homes for him.

A lot of work goes unseen . So got to fly or I won't connect with Saphire this morning.


----------



## GatorBytes

I have another potential foster - I am working on Me and G right now...I do not want this yo-yo situation any longer.

I found the job I wanted, the shifts I wanted (which is conducive to G's schedule) I have been able to stay with my mother (and that has been cathartic given yrs. of misunderstandings, as we have learned a bit about each other and she has been supportive - I don't feel so alone) AND I have the money...when I left Gator at Saph's I only had $20 on my pocket (yeah you can break out into the thift store song)...

as mentioned 9/10ths of the way there 

I just don't have the location - YET


----------



## Jaders

Gatorbytes, you may not want to bite the hand that is feeding you ( or your dog ).


----------



## carmspack

wait -- yes you did say you were in a motel -- I don't have to go back to pages and pages -- you said also that your mother said the dog was the worst thing for you --

you did work 6 days -- but the hours are short -- ending at 3 pm , which gave you lots of time , during those days to go and visit accommodation. Instead you listened to the council of your ex boyfriend on his impression of the area. Or you waited for a return call from a landlord --- which doesn't happen because housing stock , especially when , as I warned disappears virtually the moment that a listing comes up. You are COMPETING with kids going to university/ college -- McMaster being in the area. You can't do this.
Everyone said grab something as a spring board base to keep body and soul together and then improve when you can .

The descriptions you give , hookers with boobs hanging out are over the top , well they might be! , but seriously if I were to write a fictional story with all this drama and handed it to the editor they would probably toss it back and ask for a rewrite to make it plausible.

You did say that you were a bartender for 15 years , so you have to be able to handle things . It also puts you at an age where some facilities - social assistance - put you out of their range as they are geared to younger / teens in distress age group.


----------



## carmspack

the hours aren't sufficient to get established as an independent person ! 

go back -- someone , or I will later --- your mother , according to your words was adamant that the dog was the worst thing for you , she couldn't stand the dog and what he did for you 


plan carefully


----------



## GatorBytes

Thank you for your efforts Carmen - really

No I am not interested in re-homing him. Can the person who lost dog look after temporarily?

I too was surprised when Saphire offered b/c of the pup....but I figured she new her home life best and had exp. with DA dog and RAW and you...so was relieved and thankful



Gotta go find our place...I can always give calming herbs or melatonin for the transition period for G.

As for the unit posted on old thread with the fridge in the living room - it is exactly places like that, that would not work for G, nor me for that matter - too depressing


----------



## carmspack

"Can the person who lost dog look after temporarily?"

This I know - answer NO -- already asked them before Saphire -- didn't want the drama . They want to know exactly where they stand .

Never mind melatonin (for the dog?) look into Sam-E and 5 htp to calm yourself. Said with best intentions


----------



## belladonnalily

Gatorbytes, my opinion is based on your posts, not others. There have been plenty "hang in there" "what can I do to help" & "poor gatorbytes" posts, if I was being influenced by majority opinion. 

I suspect her mother watched her focus on the dog instead of taking care of her responsibilities. If my daughter was homeless because she didn't want to rehome a dog, I'd feel the same way.I rehomed a dog when I was 20 because I couldn't afford to take care of the dog AND me. Even at 20, I knew it wasn't fair to me or the dog. And certainly not to expect others in my life to pick up the slack so I could have what I wanted. I needed to be able to take care of my needs first.

If the dog could tell us, I bet he'd be happier in a stable home with someone who wasn't struggling and stressed out all of the time. This situation is all about what the human wants, not the dogs happiness. The fact that he bonded well with Saphire and had no major issues speaks volumes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily

Too depressing for the DOG? My God. The dog doesn't give a rats a$$ if the fridge is beside the toilet. I bet he'd think it was heaven if he could stay ANYWHERE more than a few nights at a time.

You are HOMELESS. Get over yourself already. My friend hit hard times and had to live almost a year in an old farmhouse with only a space heater and a fridge on the PORCH.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616

belladonnalily said:


> Gatorbytes, my opinion is based on your posts, not others. There have been plenty "hang in there" "what can I do to help" & "poor gatorbytes" posts, if I was being influenced by majority opinion.
> 
> I suspect her mother watched her focus on the dog instead of taking care of her responsibilities. If my daughter was homeless because she didn't want to rehome a dog, I'd feel the same way.I rehomed a dog when I was 20 because I couldn't afford to take care of the dog AND me. Even at 20, I knew it wasn't fair to me or the dog. And certainly not to expect others in my life to pick up the slack so I could have what I wanted. I needed to be able to take care of my needs first.
> 
> If the dog could tell us, I bet he'd be happier in a stable home with someone who wasn't struggling and stressed out all of the time. This situation is all about what the human wants, not the dogs happiness. The fact that he bonded well with Saphire and had no major issues speaks volumes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:thumbup:


----------



## Castlemaid

I don't think this is the place to point fingers. I think Saphire and Carmen did what they could, wonderful that they were able to help, but Gatorbytes need to carry on and find some other solutions. There seems to be a bit of a blame game going on, and that is not feeding into the positive energy needed for GB to find a place, and to make the changes in her life required to move on. 

My thought is that if barking is really the only issue that is limiting the choice of some potential rentals, have considered a bark collar? I've never used one myself, but I have friends that did, and it worked wonderfully! Most people think that being 'punished' for barking will stress the dog, but my friends found quite the opposite: Not being able to feed into their own stress behaviour actually _calmed the dogs down._ After a while they associated the collar with calmness - didn't even need to be on. Just wearing it and their whole demeanor changed. 

My first dog, a spaniel mix, had separation anxiety - barking and howling at the door for 15 to 30 minutes when I left for work. Once when renting a new place, the neighboors complained (and with reason). I didn't know about crating at the time, but what I did was train him to get on the bed and stay on the bed whenever I left the appartment. Well, he was an old dog (also around nine), and after being on the bed for 15 - 20 minutes, he'd fall asleep! By the time he woke up, the drama of me leaving had dissipated, and he was fine for the rest of the day. Got to the point that when he saw me getting ready to leave for work, getting dressed, putting on make-up, etc, he'd just get on the be on his own. 

I moved to a new place, and I thought the barking would start all over again, but the very first morning in my new suite, as I was getting ready to go to my new job, he just got up on the bed on his own again. 

Still shaking my head how well that worked!


----------



## Blanketback

Hey Gatorbytes, I'm sending you great positive vibes for your search today  Keep you head up and don't let some of the comments get to you.

Um, maybe I'm confused, but I thought that the basement apartment that you're saying was so great was written off because it was out of the price range, $850/month plus utilities? That's pretty steep when you add it all up.


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> Hey Gatorbytes, I'm sending you great positive vibes for your search today  Keep you head up and don't let some of the comments get to you.
> 
> Um, maybe I'm confused, but I thought that the basement apartment that you're saying was so great was written off because it was out of the price range, $850/month plus utilities? That's pretty steep when you add it all up.


Yeah, that one was a bachelor - certainly wasn't perfect and no dogs

I am looking at a place 2 bedroom - 4 story building near conservation area, balconies 945 sq feet, 20 min drive to work (nice drive - part country - good zen) under 800 - utilities incl.

I also have several other places to see - and two property managers are getting back with multiple locations that fit my criteria


----------



## Blanketback

GatorBytes said:


> I am looking at a place 2 bedroom - 4 story building near conservation area, balconies 945 sq feet, 20 min drive to work (nice drive - part country - good zen) under 800 - utilities incl.


Awesome find!!! Ok then, that's where my energy's going


----------



## pyratemom

GatorBytes said:


> Yeah, that one was a bachelor - certainly wasn't perfect and no dogs
> 
> I am looking at a place 2 bedroom - 4 story building near conservation area, balconies 945 sq feet, 20 min drive to work (nice drive - part country - good zen) under 800 - utilities incl.
> 
> I also have several other places to see - and two property managers are getting back with multiple locations that fit my criteria


Gatorbytes, sending all my higher spirit's power your way. Hoping this place will work out for you and Gator. I know how hard it it and my thoughts are with you and Gator to find a safe place where you can be together and not worry.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Good luck with the house hunting. Try to forget about finding the perfect place and instead focusing on finding a place that will give you and Gator a roof over your heads and some stability. The depression will go with you, no matter where you live. 

You've got a lot of people pulling for you and doing some amazing things to help you. Try to stay focused on that and not what people aren't doing for you or are doing to you. That just keeps you stuck and homeless. Gotta try to turn your head around, let go of the negative stuff and keep your eyes on the prize (creating a new, positive, stable life for yourself and Gator). 

Pick up the melatonin, flower essences and herbs for Gator and get ready to start a counter-conditioning program in the new place. Have you ever done meditation? Pretty amazing stuff, especially when you're stressed out.


----------



## GatorBytes

Castlemaid said:


> *I don't think this is the place to point fingers. I think Saphire and Carmen did what they could, wonderful that they were able to help, but Gatorbytes need to carry on and find some other solutions. There seems to be a bit of a blame game going on, and that is not feeding into the positive energy needed for GB to find a place, and to make the changes in her life required to move on. *
> 
> 
> Got to the point that when he saw me getting ready to leave for work, getting dressed, putting on make-up, etc, he'd just get on the be on his own.
> 
> I moved to a new place, and I thought the barking would start all over again, but the very first morning in my new suite, as I was getting ready to go to my new job, he just got up on the bed on his own again.
> 
> Still shaking my head how well that worked!


Thank you - truly

G is like that - he gets a bit mopey, I put my purse on my shoulder and tell him I am going to the store - he just does the puff (I call it air brakes), jumps up on the sofa and looks over the back of it at me. He was good in the motel when I left for 3.5 hrs....I asked the desk if any complaints and the maid - she was in hallway doing rooms and said not a sound - thought he had left





Blanketback said:


> Awesome find!!! Ok then, that's where my energy's going


Thank you



pyratemom said:


> Gatorbytes, sending all my higher spirit's power your way. Hoping this place will work out for you and Gator. I know how hard it it and my thoughts are with you and Gator to find a safe place where you can be together and not worry.


Thank you

and I am so sorry about what happened with your doggy...


----------



## Karin

Castlemaid said:


> I don't think this is the place to point fingers. I think Saphire and Carmen did what they could, wonderful that they were able to help, but Gatorbytes need to carry on and find some other solutions. There seems to be a bit of a blame game going on, and that is not feeding into the positive energy needed for GB to find a place, and to make the changes in her life required to move on.


I totally agree with Castlemaid. There is a lot of negative energy and finger pointing going on right now (on both sides) about things that were or weren't said in the past and people's opinions about the attitude of someone who may not be coming across at her best because she is really stressed because of her situation. The negativity and finger pointing isn't helping matters at all.

It sounds like things are finally starting to look up for GatorBytes: she's got a job, she's saving money, she's got some leads on another foster and some possible places to rent. Let's move on and focus on that instead of what was said (or not said) in the past and placing judgements on the attitude of someone you don't know. She's said over and over again how much she appreciates everything people have done (especially Saphire and Carmspack).

Just trying to get back some positive energy in this thread!


----------



## GatorBytes

BowWowMeow said:


> Good luck with the house hunting. Try to forget about finding the perfect place and instead focusing on finding a place that will give you and Gator a roof over your heads and some stability. The depression will go with you, no matter where you live.
> 
> You've got a lot of people pulling for you and doing some amazing things to help you. Try to stay focused on that and not what people aren't doing for you or are doing to you. That just keeps you stuck and homeless. Gotta try to turn your head around, let go of the negative stuff and keep your eyes on the prize (creating a new, positive, stable life for yourself and Gator).
> 
> Pick up the melatonin, flower essences and herbs for Gator and get ready to start a counter-conditioning program in the new place. Have you ever done meditation? Pretty amazing stuff, especially when you're stressed out.


Awesome...I am charged up and raring to go...great advice on the herbs - I have all this stuff in my cousins basement - lotta good that will do...but I can get more

Speaking of counter conditioning

Does anyone have any advice? I will have Monday and Tuesday off with him - short shift the Wed. In motel, I would go to get ice and hear little bit of crying, come back - nothing...

Treat like separation anxiety? leave - return, ignore? extend periods longer and longer from mins. to 1/2 hr, hr. This is what I am thinking


----------



## GatorBytes

Karin said:


> I totally agree with Castlemaid. There is a lot of negative energy and finger pointing going on right now (on both sides) about things that were or weren't said in the past and people's opinions about the attitude of someone who may not be coming across at her best because she is really stressed because of her situation. The negativity and finger pointing isn't helping matters at all.
> 
> It sounds like things are finally starting to look up for GatorBytes: she's got a job, she's saving money, she's got some leads on another foster and some possible places to rent. Let's move on and focus on that instead of what was said (or not said) in the past and placing judgements on the attitude of someone you don't know. She's said over and over again how much she appreciates everything people have done (especially Saphire and Carmspack).
> 
> Just trying to get back some positive energy in this thread!


Two thumbs WAY UP

Gotta fly


----------



## JakodaCD OA

the housing prospects sound GOOD. HOpe one works out.

As for the barking, actually lucia made a good suggestion. how about a bark collar?

I have used one for my senior aussie who gets so worked up barking at say, someone pulling into my driveway, he goes into a "zone" and redirects towards the other two. This has been the 'bane of my existence',,I rather pride myself on being able to work any issues, this one I have NEVER been able to solve and he's 12 years old

Anyhow, I got a cheapo bark collar at Walmart, 30$ maybe? this was a few years ago, it works on the self stim , he barks a little warning beep, he barks again within 15 seconds and it goes a little higher, etc...has 5 levels of stim, and honestly the 5th level is more like a "buzz" ...It works for him, he knows when the collar is going on, (tho I don't use it much anymore), and actually wiggles his butt when I put it on,,(he's weird what can I say)....the batteries in it have been 'dead' forever, but just having it on him keeps him quiet...When it "did" work, one buzz (no vibration), shut him right up...it actually chills him out , no redirection, no going into the zone.

You might consider that, it was pretty affordable, and did work,,no real 'zapping' the dog..


----------



## Blanketback

GatorBytes said:


> Does anyone have any advice? I will have Monday and Tuesday off with him - short shift the Wed. In motel, I would go to get ice and hear little bit of crying, come back - nothing...
> 
> Treat like separation anxiety? leave - return, ignore? extend periods longer and longer from mins. to 1/2 hr, hr. This is what I am thinking


It might have just been the unfamiliar surroundings, plus the added stress he was picking up from you - so I'm thinking once he's back in his regular home (with you in a good mood, with his comfy couch etc.) he'll be back to his regular self without the anxiety.


----------



## Sibze

My first family dog when I was back still living at home was a rescue from the SPCA. Amazing dog. She was a rescue from the streets of Louisiana after hurricane Katrina. She had the most separation anxiety I have ever seen in a dog. When we left the house she would actually make herself sick! To this day when I go see her she whines for a good 10 minutes haha. 

But we got over it by doing a few things that really seemed to help. First, we always left the radio or TV on. Not loud at all just enough so she could hear voices etc. We found that a talk station was best rather then music or a show.

The next thing we did was rub everyone (in your case yourself) in a blanket (like a lot) and a big stuffed animal to get our sent on it.

Those two things really calmed her down and ended up allowing us to actually leave the house.

Just a couple suggestions that may help when you leave him


----------



## Judykaye

another relatively inexpensive "calmer" is Bach's Rescue Remedy...it's a liquid and can be put in a water bowl or what I do is use the dropper and put it on a treat...let it soak in and then give the girls a treat and they are happy...can't guarantee it works but it's herbal and safe for animals and humans...should be available at any health food store.

GOOD LUCK TODAY!!


----------



## Sunflowers

I have high hopes that everything ends well, for all involved, and that the initial goal, for which we all pulled together, will be accomplished.


----------



## Jax08

Before I used Bach or other drugs...which I found to be useless...I would try this collar.
Amazon.com: Adaptil, D.A.P (Dog Appeasing Pheromone) Collar for Medium to Large Dogs - 27.6": Pet Supplies

This is good for one month. it releases a pheromone similar to that of a nursing mother dog. I put it in on a dog and the results were instantaneous. It does either seem to really work well or not at all but I would give it a try.

There are also plug in diffusers if you dont' want to use the collar.


----------



## GatorBytes

Thanks all...

funny story...I am so anxious to get out and about, I ma drining along about 5 mins tops when I realize I am wearing my slippers:laugh:...so back I go to put shoes on...can you imagine if I had drove the 40 mins to find out I had no shoes....LOL...ye-ah, don't think they'd be renting to the crazy lady in the slippers...

So I stop at a McD's to use bathroom and check for e-mails when I get a call from a potential location - space for rent...I cannot hear the guy...I go outside, in my truck - just barely hear him, but cannot hear the address - he gets nasty - says I'll just e-mail it and hangs up...some peoples kids. oh he tells me the price which is a hundred higher then then the ad he posted


----------



## GSDLover2000

GatorBytes said:


> Thanks all...
> 
> funny story...I am so anxious to get out and about, I ma drining along about 5 mins tops when I realize I am wearing my slippers:laugh:...so back I go to put shoes on...can you imagine if I had drove the 40 mins to find out I had no shoes....LOL...ye-ah, don't think they'd be renting to the crazy lady in the slippers...
> 
> So I stop at a McD's to use bathroom and check for e-mails when I get a call from a potential location - space for rent...I cannot hear the guy...I go outside, in my truck - just barely hear him, but cannot hear the address - he gets nasty - says I'll just e-mail it and hangs up...some peoples kids. oh he tells me the price which is a hundred higher then then the ad he posted


Good Luck GatorBytes! I hope one works out! I will be praying for you <3


----------



## Sibze

Come on!!!


----------



## lzver

GatorBytes said:


> Awesome...I am charged up and raring to go...great advice on the herbs - I have all this stuff in my cousins basement - lotta good that will do...but I can get more
> 
> Speaking of counter conditioning
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? I will have Monday and Tuesday off with him - short shift the Wed. In motel, I would go to get ice and hear little bit of crying, come back - nothing...
> 
> Treat like separation anxiety? leave - return, ignore? extend periods longer and longer from mins. to 1/2 hr, hr. This is what I am thinking


We adopted a rescue dog a few weeks ago and in a few days, I dealt with his separation anxiety issues. When I first started, I couldn't even walk to the door without him freaking out. Small baby steps in dealing with this. 

I started by walking half way to door. When he didn't bark or whine I went back, let him out of crate and rewarded. Within 2 days, I was able to take baby steps to the point that I was able to leave the house for 5 minutes without any issues. Now 3 weeks alter, he is home by himself for 8 hours a day while we are at work.

Key is to go back and reward and let out of the cage before the dog starts making a fuss.


----------



## carmspack

quote " My thought is that if barking is really the only issue that is limiting the choice of some potential rentals"

no it is not this , it is the area, it is the fridge in the living room, it is the limited budget , it is looking for a 2 bedroom unit at a price range that is barely reasonable for a batchelor , one bedroom -- then the dog 

did you actually go and look at the basement apartment?


----------



## Castlemaid

All right Carmen, let it go - this is sounding like harrassment now. Not helping.


----------



## huntergreen

gator, you know we are internet friends, buy some pepper spray pr a gun, what ever is legal by you, go pick up gator and take it from there. will be glad to send/pay for pepper /bear spray or a few clips. take whatever you can afford. lets get you and gator back together. steve


----------



## carmspack

Delivered meat to Saphire and discussed possible person or two who may be interested in perament home for Gator . 

It is now up to Gatorbytes to figure out what she is going to do on her end.

There is nothing more that I can do , so with that I am out . Wish you luck .


----------



## readaboutdogs

Good thoughts to you and gator! Keep in mind on all your searches,..gator bytes+gator=love....home is where the heart is!


----------



## huntergreen

Thank-you carman an saphire !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## llombardo

The mere fact that people think this dog needs to be rehomed is crazy. This dog has been with the same person for years, this person is trying to get her life together in a matter of weeks. It would be nice if they could be in one place for more then a few days, but I'm willing to bet that Gator don't care as long as he's with his owner. The way gator is acting in his temporary home tells me that the character of the people that are taking care of him is about as good as it gets. Its wonderful that meat and supplements have been donated to. People run into problems in life, sometimes these things can't be solved over night. Its a lot of pressure, its lot of depression, its a lot of anxiety, it is just a nightmare. I have been there and done that and its not easy. I wish nothing but the best for them and the people that helped them.


----------



## Loneforce

llombardo said:


> The mere fact that people think this dog needs to be rehomed is crazy. This dog has been with the same person for years, this person is trying to get her life together in a matter of weeks. It would be nice if they could be in one place for more then a few days, but I'm willing to bet that Gator don't care as long as he's with his owner. The way gator is acting in his temporary home tells me that the character of the people that are taking care of him is about as good as it gets. Its wonderful that meat and supplements have been donated to. People run into problems in life, sometimes these things can't be solved over night. Its a lot of pressure, its lot of depression, its a lot of anxiety, it is just a nightmare. I have been there and done that and its not easy. I wish nothing but the best for them and the people that helped them.


 Amen!!


----------



## Nigel

llombardo said:


> The mere fact that people think this dog needs to be rehomed is crazy. This dog has been with the same person for years, this person is trying to get her life together in a matter of weeks. It would be nice if they could be in one place for more then a few days, but I'm willing to bet that Gator don't care as long as he's with his owner. The way gator is acting in his temporary home tells me that the character of the people that are taking care of him is about as good as it gets. Its wonderful that meat and supplements have been donated to. People run into problems in life, sometimes these things can't be solved over night. Its a lot of pressure, its lot of depression, its a lot of anxiety, it is just a nightmare. I have been there and done that and its not easy. I wish nothing but the best for them and the people that helped them.


Good post! I'm surprised how many people here have found themselves in these circumstances, hats off to all of you for digging deep and pulling yourselves back up. My family is tight, no one falls down, we all stick up for each other and help each other out. I need to appreciate them more than I have the past few years.

Gatorbytes, I hope the home hunting turns up something soon, I really want to click on here and see you've found it.


----------



## Castlemaid

I deleted a few post that were pretty nasty and uncalled for (and those that responded to it and said so, for those posts would make no sense with the nasty post removed.)

This thread is to help and encourage, if you can't find it in you to do so, then just be quiet, that would be helpful too. Thank you, 

ADMIN


----------



## llombardo

Nigel said:


> Good post! I'm surprised how many people here have found themselves in these circumstances, hats off to all of you for digging deep and pulling yourselves back up. My family is tight, no one falls down, we all stick up for each other and help each other out. I need to appreciate them more than I have the past few years.
> .


I don't think people can fully understand the situation unless they have been in it. Don't get me wrong, there is a level of understanding from most, but its so different when you have lived through it. My family is close to, but I was quite stubborn when I was younger and I was gonna show them I have found myself homeless on more then one occasion, I have lost all of my material things, but I always came back and stronger then ever. IMO having something that depends on you only makes you move forward, whether that is a child or a dog. Knowing that dog needs her, will make her move in the right direction, I can guarantee it. The most important thing is to always learn from your mistakes. If we didn't make them we wouldn't be human.


----------



## huntergreen

and sometimes we can police our own threads.


----------



## selzer

Ya know, my guess is that Gatorbytes hasn't been perfect throughout this ordeal. Well, she would probably have to be Super-Woman to be perfect through these circumstances. 

When we are on the outside looking into a situation that we are not living, the solutions are all crystal clear. But, when you are in the thick of things, it is perfectly normal to see only a part of the problem, and only a fraction of the possibitities. 

When we have a good job, money in the bank, a good place to live, with everything pretty secure, it is easy to sit back and point fingers at others and say, "you should." And when an individual who is definitely beneath you, because you are in your cushy situation, and they are obviously not, does not listen to your advice and do what they say, it is easy to throw up you hands and say, "You aren't trying hard enough." 

I do not know Gatorbytes, but I hope that she can get her shtuff together, for her and her dog. And when she does, I hope she is not totally turned off by all the _helpful _people here, because there are people who are supportive without being judgemental on this board.


----------



## Mrs.K

Most of us have been in the situation. Heck, I was homeless and had to live in a male shelter and basically "lied" my way into getting a basement apartment. I had no furniture except for a matraze for almost two years and lived out of a Suitcase. I had to go to a homeless kitchen to get my laundry done for .50 cent per load and to get a hot meal for 1.50 euros.

I worked at a Youth center for ONE euro per hour to supplement my social welfare check. 

I did not complain, I had a roof over my head and a matraze to sleep on. I did not care about not having furniture, it was only temporary and I did what I had to do to get out of the male shelter. I slept in fear every night and even though the door was locked it was not a safe place to be. 

So if people think we dont know what its like, maybe stop for a second because some of us speak from experience and know exactly what it is like. Maybe we see ourselves and the very same mistakes we have made back then. 

I do not wish her to go through what I have gone through and that is only a fraction of what I have went through. I have fled Germany for months because of where I have lived and waht happened and lost everything which resulted me ending up in a shelter. My family did not know anything and I was too proud to ask for help. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22

I don't really understand why you can't get a motel or hotel room and stick a bark collar on gator? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

Capone22 said:


> I don't really understand why you can't get a motel or hotel room and stick a bark collar on gator?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was in a motel with a dog years ago. My main concern was them going in when I wasn't there, even though they knew I had a dog and/or the do not disturb sign was up. Heck I had a landlord that opened the door of the house I was renting and released all of my pets....needless to say I lost some and I moved as quickly as possible.


----------



## Jax08

Most hotels/motels will not allow you to leave your dog unattended. I"m very surprised the first hotel Gator stayed at was so lenient


----------



## Mrs.K

The motel I stayed at allowed me to leave the dogs unattended, however I crated them too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22

Mrs.K said:


> The motel I stayed at allowed me to leave the dogs unattended, however I crated them too.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here. Several hotels. And motel 6 while at the Michael Ellis seminar. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vjt555

llombardo said:


> The mere fact that people think this dog needs to be rehomed is crazy. This dog has been with the same person for years, this person is trying to get her life together in a matter of weeks. It would be nice if they could be in one place for more then a few days, but I'm willing to bet that Gator don't care as long as he's with his owner. The way gator is acting in his temporary home tells me that the character of the people that are taking care of him is about as good as it gets. Its wonderful that meat and supplements have been donated to. People run into problems in life, sometimes these things can't be solved over night. Its a lot of pressure, its lot of depression, its a lot of anxiety, it is just a nightmare. I have been there and done that and its not easy. I wish nothing but the best for them and the people that helped them.


Totally agree. I cannot fathom why people must knock someone who is trying hard to get back on her feet and sincerely cares about her animal. I came back to this site after a long time. I may close my account.


----------



## Jaders

Capone22 said:


> I don't really understand why you can't get a motel or hotel room and stick a bark collar on gator?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agree. And work with him ( leave him in the room while you get ice ) etc. Back to basics. Radio. Kong and peanut butter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jack's Dad

First I wish gatorbytes and gator all the best, however.

I have never seen a thread so tightly controlled as this one. What's with the only supportive posts.

When I first came on here Mrs K was roundly being trashed for something about one of her dogs. I couldn't believe it and began to defend her, I was told by PM there were things I did not know. Well I just about left then but I hung around. I don't even think MrsK is a big fan of mine but that thread and a lot of others have been pretty tough.


Sometimes opinions other than supportive ones are actually realistic and are good to hear. 

These comments are not directed at you gatorbytes. I am just puzzled at the inconsistency on the board at times.

I'm done I don't like the drama.


----------



## lyssa62

I am surprised that so many want to put a dog back with someone who obviously isn't stable enough right now to take care of herself let alone finding "solutions" to her problems once she gets the dog back with her. Ok ..so you find her a place to live...what happens when the dog needs to go to the vet? A good majority of you are **** bent on putting this dog back with her right now. I think what she is crying out here for is somebody to home the dog until she gets back on her feet. I would do it in a heartbeat if I were closer and hadn't just gone back to work.. My statement wasn't to be taken as "mean". To grow up means to want to better themselves and get their lives straightened out which seems to be what she wants to do...but would be easier to do without worrying about a dog right now.


----------



## lyssa62

and omg yes I am thankful for all the people who have stepped up to bat for gator and gatorbytes..


----------



## RocketDog

Jack's Dad said:


> First I wish gatorbytes and gator all the best, however.
> 
> I have never seen a thread so tightly controlled as this one. What's with the only supportive posts.
> 
> When I first came on here Mrs K was roundly being trashed for something about one of her dogs. I couldn't believe it and began to defend her, I was told by PM there were things I did not know. Well I just about left then but I hung around. I don't even think MrsK is a big fan of mine but that thread and a lot of others have been pretty tough.
> 
> 
> Sometimes opinions other than supportive ones are actually realistic and are good to hear.
> 
> These comments are not directed at you gatorbytes. I am just puzzled at the inconsistency on the board at times.
> 
> I'm done I don't like the drama.


Good post Andy.


----------



## huntergreen

lyssa62 said:


> I am surprised that so many want to put a dog back with someone who obviously isn't stable enough right now to take care of herself let alone finding "solutions" to her problems once she gets the dog back with her. Ok ..so you find her a place to live...what happens when the dog needs to go to the vet? A good majority of you are **** bent on putting this dog back with her right now. I think what she is crying out here for is somebody to home the dog until she gets back on her feet. I would do it in a heartbeat if I were closer and hadn't just gone back to work.. My statement wasn't to be taken as "mean". To grow up means to want to better themselves and get their lives straightened out which seems to be what she wants to do...but would be easier to do without worrying about a dog right now.


have you read the other thread.......you really are way off the mark with your post.


----------



## Mrs.K

Jack's Dad said:


> First I wish gatorbytes and gator all the best, however.
> 
> I have never seen a thread so tightly controlled as this one. What's with the only supportive posts.
> 
> When I first came on here Mrs K was roundly being trashed for something about one of her dogs. I couldn't believe it and began to defend her, I was told by PM there were things I did not know. Well I just about left then but I hung around. I don't even think MrsK is a big fan of mine but that thread and a lot of others have been pretty tough.
> 
> 
> Sometimes opinions other than supportive ones are actually realistic and are good to hear.
> 
> These comments are not directed at you gatorbytes. I am just puzzled at the inconsistency on the board at times.
> 
> I'm done I don't like the drama.


You think wrong. Actually missed your posts. 
I was trashed for Zenzy, Judge and a 15yo dog I put to sleep.
We were in a dire situation of finding a new home and did a trait so we would not end up homeless. That trait involved boarding a great Dane and in return we would be able to live in the small house. For a couple of weeks we had to live with the couple and their four dogs. Once they moved out we had the Dane and our dogs. Zenzy eventually mauled the Dane and he had to undergo Emergency Surgery. 

I did not know back then what I know now. I was scared of the dangerous dog law in NY and told myself that I would rather put her to sleep myself instead of all our dogs being taken. I panicked, a lot! 

Moving to a new country where you get sued for stuff like that, not knowing costumes and procedures, makes you do hasty things. That being said, I would do it again. I would also pts Judge and the 15yo again, simply because it was the right decision.

If Gators would decide to euthanize I would not trash her. I can sympathize and understand the thought and reasoning behind it. Finding a forever new home for a special need dog is not easy and a huge task.

It will not matter what she does, she is going to be judged either way. Rightfully or not doesnt even matter. I may not agree with everything she does but it isnt my life and no one can make her take one of those places.

I would have been all over the suggested places. I lived in worse conditions.... but ultimately, if you pass places like that up you have not hit rock bottom. Once you truly hit rock bottom you take what you can get without asking questions. I was there. I have lived through it. As long as you can afford to be picky "it cannot be all that bad."
Once you are TRULY homeless you learn ultrafast that you cant be picky and that anything is better than living on the street! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ozzymama

huntergreen said:


> gator, you know we are internet friends, buy some pepper spray pr a gun, what ever is legal by you, go pick up gator and take it from there. will be glad to send/pay for pepper /bear spray or a few clips. take whatever you can afford. lets get you and gator back together. steve



WHAT? Are you suggesting she use these against Saphire? Because all of the above - illegal. And if that is your suggestion, I'll be there with every law enforcement official, civil servant I can muster. I hope this was not a threat against a member. There is not a city in Ontario that requires it's citizens have these things. Sorry to burst everyone's bubble, but hardcore neighborhoods - LOL. I routinely take my 2 year old downtown Toronto - our largest metropolis without a worry. I've lived downtown Toronto, my ex-husband and I owned a condo on King - 1 King if anyone is interested. Used to party in Hamilton, their hookers, cover themselves, they wear sweat shirts and jogging pants. Only a new girl dresses herself like she works.
A quiet person, minding their business would not have an issue anywhere in this province.
Titres, are a 48 hour turn-around, I have been titre testing my dogs since 2007 - University of Guelph, where titres go is a world-renowned, teaching, veterinary college. They've been doing my titres for 6 years.
I wish Gatorbytes the best with her search and I have known Cathy for at least 6 years - she is the epitome of a great person and stand-up citizen, to suggest anything else insults her and I. To make a threat or suggested threat against her, insults dozens of members on this board who know her personally, but haven't posted in this thread. This situation is a cluster-fornication, it's a mess for all involved and most watching looking in, it scares the heck out of them. Gatorbytes needs to and will get her stuff together, but neither she, nor anyone else needs to be biting or insinuating biting the hands which have fed her dog.


----------



## Zookeep

ozzymama said:


> WHAT? Are you suggesting she use these against Saphire? Because all of the above - illegal. And if that is your suggestion, I'll be there with every law enforcement official, civil servant I can muster. I hope this was not a threat against a member. There is not a city in Ontario that requires it's citizens have these things. Sorry to burst everyone's bubble, but hardcore neighborhoods - LOL. I routinely take my 2 year old downtown Toronto - our largest metropolis without a worry. I've lived downtown Toronto, my ex-husband and I owned a condo on King - 1 King if anyone is interested. Used to party in Hamilton, their hookers, cover themselves, they wear sweat shirts and jogging pants. Only a new girl dresses herself like she works.
> A quiet person, minding their business would not have an issue anywhere in this province.
> Titres, are a 48 hour turn-around, I have been titre testing my dogs since 2007 - University of Guelph, where titres go is a world-renowned, teaching, veterinary college. They've been doing my titres for 6 years.
> I wish Gatorbytes the best with her search and I have known Cathy for at least 6 years - she is the epitome of a great person and stand-up citizen, to suggest anything else insults her and I. To make a threat or suggested threat against her, insults dozens of members on this board who know her personally, but haven't posted in this thread. This situation is a cluster-fornication, it's a mess for all involved and most watching looking in, it scares the heck out of them. Gatorbytes needs to and will get her stuff together, but neither she, nor anyone else needs to be biting or insinuating biting the hands which have fed her dog.


You have totally misunderstood huntergreen's post.


----------



## mtmarabianz

Hey Gator,

Waited till now to post = Just know that I have been livin the dream for 4 years, only thing I knew they could take everything I own, but they were'n't gettin the GSD.

Sheriff knocked end of May with the Bitch beside me, I said Thank you

2 months later = I am a home owner = Manufac
with a 

2008 Ford Escape in my drive way

carry on Gator


----------



## Jax08

LOL Patti - I highly doubt that is what huntergreen was suggesting! I think he was offering that as protection for living in dangerous neighborhood.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Goodness, this thread is drama central. :help:

Patti: I am pretty positive that huntergreen's suggestion was so that she could protect herself from unsavory characters she might encounter in a new neighborhood. 

Maybe we should all go back to our regularly scheduled lives? 

Hopefully Gatorbytes found a new place to live today and she and Gator can start over this weekend. I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Jax08

bowwowmeow said:


> goodness, this thread is drama central. :help:
> .....
> 
> Maybe we should all go back to our regularly scheduled lives?
> 
> ...


no doubt!!


----------



## Mrs.K

Jax08 said:


> no doubt!!


Yes! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VickyHilton

Ummm...do believe huntergreen was referring to Gatorbytes defending herself in the seedier areas she might find herself in with Gator in the near future, not against the kind folks who have cared for her sweet dog recently...


----------



## mtmarabianz

ps

Had no money, just a no money job
God hears us


----------



## mtmarabianz

Sounds like Gator will protect her to me, she should not be worried = other car to house


----------



## mtmarabianz

mtmarabianz said:


> Sounds like Gator will protect her to me, she should not be worried = other car to house


Rest of you Girls need to go to sleep

Can't feel it less you live it


----------



## ozzymama

Jax08 said:


> LOL Patti - I highly doubt that is what huntergreen was suggesting! I think he was offering that as protection for living in dangerous neighborhood.



LOL Michelle, you know me. All of those things, totally unnecessary anyways, this is Canada. I've been with the underbelly of this country, heck my last husband was a resident of Saphire's work establishment for 2 years. Hardcore MF. Yet still an upstanding member of society - psychopath, text book.
Btw - have some gossip for you, pipeline BS, my cousin was killed on one - in the US this weekend,pm you on FB.
Best of luck to Gatorbytes on her reunion and finding a home.


----------



## mtmarabianz

Nite mama

Hope you never walk the road = tough big girl pants on


----------



## Sunflowers

We are on the Internet. 

Therefore, we only see a very tiny piece of the whole picture, and each person sees it from slightly different angles. 
I am not even attempting to put together the pieces, because it would be a futile effort. I don't have all the facts, background and information to make a fair assessment. 

It is not my place to tell someone I only know from the Internet where she should go, what she should do and where she should live. 

People have past experiences and phobias and baggage that I have no way of knowing about. Some are tougher and some are not, and just because I have been able to do something or live somewhere dangerous does not mean that someone else is capable of it. 
Neither should it matter. 

To me, this is a German Shepherd support board. 

What I saw was a fellow German Shepherd owner in trouble. 
I do not know this person, but I thought that if I were in that situation, it sure would be wonderful if some kind soul out there would offer a helping hand and some encouragement. 

Simply because, at the end of the day, people are basically good. 
At least, I like to think so.


----------



## Mrs.K

mtmarabianz said:


> Rest of you Girls need to go to sleep
> 
> Can't feel it less you live it


The point many of us have made is that we have lived it.
Some of us were in worse situations and the whole point is that you cannot be picky. As long as you are picky, you haven't truly grasped the situation you are in! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K

Sunflowers said:


> We are on the Internet.
> 
> Therefore, we only see a very tiny piece of the whole picture, and each person sees it from slightly different angles.
> I am not even attempting to put together the pieces, because it would be a futile effort. I don't have all the facts, background and information to make a fair assessment.
> 
> It is not my place to tell someone I only know from the Internet where she should go, what she should do and where she should live.
> 
> People have past experiences and phobias and baggage that I have no way of knowing about. Some are tougher and some are not, and just because I have been able to do something or live somewhere dangerous does not mean that someone else is capable of it.
> Neither should it matter.
> 
> To me, this is a German Shepherd support board.
> 
> What I saw was a fellow German Shepherd owner in trouble.
> I do not know this person, but I thought that if I were in that situation, it sure would be wonderful if some kind soul out there would offer a helping hand and some encouragement.
> 
> Simply because, at the end of the day, people are basically good.
> At least, I like to think so.


She is getting support! Plenty of us have offered help, ( *** removed by ADMIN *** ), there are apartments posted, how is that not supportive? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mtmarabianz

Mrs.K said:


> The point many of us have made is that we have lived it.
> Some of us were in worse situations and the whole point is that you cannot be picky. As long as you are picky, you haven't truly grasped the situation you are in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Ms K, so true

But only picky for my GSD = she (GSD) adapted better than me = words of a friend ,
she GSD dog will be happy no matter where I am, she just wants to be with me.
my soul mate= GSD


----------



## lyssa62

LOL and "I" seriously got called "mean" and my post deleted? 

and NO huntergreen...I didn't "misread" anything. I saw exactly what you saw but apparently I'm not allowed to call it what it is. 
What I read was a LOT of contradicting statements...and those were pointed out by several people. I think this girl needs to get back on her own 2 feet before she adds another 4 paws into the mix. I don't think that's at all what either of them need. They both need stability in their lives and her finding a place is only the TIP of the iceberg.


----------



## ozzymama

mtmarabianz said:


> Nite mama
> 
> Hope you never walk the road = tough big girl pants on


Are you talking to me fake account?

First marriage- my own mother didn't recognize me in the hospital, second marriage - we got drunk and married in Anguilla, third - 10 years I cleaned up and fixed the mistakes of a drunk, convict. All the while with a smile on my face.

I walked out of every mistake with a home for me and my dogs, a life to move on to.

I wouldn't wish the road I walked and can admit I chose to walk because I am an idiot, on my worst freaking enemy. Difference - I learned my lessons and made my life better - every time.


----------



## llombardo

lyssa62 said:


> I am surprised that so many want to put a dog back with someone who obviously isn't stable enough right now to take care of herself let alone finding "solutions" to her problems once she gets the dog back with her. Ok ..so you find her a place to live...what happens when the dog needs to go to the vet? A good majority of you are **** bent on putting this dog back with her right now. I think what she is crying out here for is somebody to home the dog until she gets back on her feet. I would do it in a heartbeat if I were closer and hadn't just gone back to work.. My statement wasn't to be taken as "mean". To grow up means to want to better themselves and get their lives straightened out which seems to be what she wants to do...but would be easier to do without worrying about a dog right now.


What you don't seem to understand is that this person truly loves their dog. This person has always tried to help anyone on here that has had health issues with their dog. This person is liked in general from what I can see in the last year. Yes she probably needs more time, but that isn't happening. The options are either she takes the dog back or finds a home for him. She wants to keep her dog. That dog is her companion, her friend, and a big part of her life. You can't just think that someone will let that go. That is all she has left. Life is hard, but there is always a way. She is more stable then some people I know that have a few kids.


----------



## selzer

llombardo said:


> What you don't seem to understand is that this person truly loves their dog. This person has always tried to help anyone on here that has had health issues with their dog. This person is liked in general from what I can see in the last year. Yes she probably needs more time, but that isn't happening. The options are either she takes the dog back or finds a home for him. She wants to keep her dog. That dog is her companion, her friend, and a big part of her life. You can't just think that someone will let that go. That is all she has left. Life is hard, but there is always a way. She is more stable then some people I know that have a few kids.


I think another difference is that she has had the dog for, what, eight years. Eight years is not like someone getting a puppy at the end of high school and realizing that he really doesn't have the time or money to care for it now that he is in college. You grow pretty darn attached to any critter that you have lived with for that long. My girls, Babs and Jenna will have been with me eight years on August 10. I cannot imagine rehoming them, and understand the desire for a temporary foster.


----------



## lyssa62

I do understand how much she loves the dog. But do you want to see this thread going again in a month? Sometimes it takes a person more than a week or a month to be really back on their feet. Didn't she just start a new job? Working 12 hours a day? No firm prospects of a place to live? This isn't a good situation for HER let alone her and a dog. At some point you've got to think what is best for the animal? To go back to her yet again and maybe have to be let go yet again? OR to find a good placement home for him now with the stipulation that at the right time of being back on her feet and able to support herself and a pet..he will go home. I just think trying to send the dog home now is a big mistake for both the dog and gatorbytes.


----------



## lyssa62

but I think I will bow out of this conversation. Things I have said have been read the wrong way...and I'm just not one for seeing a gray area. 
I hope the best for dog and her friend. I also send my deepest thanks to the couple of people who stepped up and helped both of them.


----------



## Sunflowers

The only person who can make that decision is the dog's owner.


----------



## llombardo

lyssa62 said:


> I do understand how much she loves the dog. But do you want to see this thread going again in a month? Sometimes it takes a person more than a week or a month to be really back on their feet. Didn't she just start a new job? Working 12 hours a day? No firm prospects of a place to live? This isn't a good situation for HER let alone her and a dog. At some point you've got to think what is best for the animal? To go back to her yet again and maybe have to be let go yet again? OR to find a good placement home for him now with the stipulation that at the right time of being back on her feet and able to support herself and a pet..he will go home. I just think trying to send the dog home now is a big mistake for both the dog and gatorbytes.


You see it as a mistake and some see it as a push in the right direction. She loves this dog, she knows what she has to do. Hopefully she found a place to live today, if not, I'm confident she will figure out a way to make things right. I don't think that she works 12 hour days, in fact I think she works shorter shifts. Putting an almost 9 year old dog into a new home probably is not the best thing for the dog. Its a good dog, she did something right with him and that has everything to do with her caring for and about him. Does a dog require stability? I'm not sure they require anything more then being with their owner and having food and water. The problem here is no one can take this dog on now on a temporary basis. So again the options are getting rid of him for good or taking him back and making it work.


----------



## ozzymama

I think what most don't understand, the original thread date was the 12th of July, when the dog is picked up it is he 11th or 12th of August, what change has been enacted in the month since this situation began.


----------



## Sunflowers

Hopefully, we will be pleasantly surprised ! :wild:


----------



## llombardo

ozzymama said:


> I think what most don't understand, the original thread date was the 12th of July, when the dog is picked up it is he 11th or 12th of August, what change has been enacted in the month since this situation began.


The dog wasn't dropped off until about the 25th or so, so its only been about two weeks, give or take.


----------



## Mrs.K

Where there is a will, there is a way. 

I've done it with 4 Shepherds in less time than 2 weeks. You just have to get your butt in gear, not picky and than go from there. The house was small, the tiles broken, the bathroom substandard, the carpet... uuuugh... the landlord a lunatic but we made it work until we bought the house. 

Sometimes you've got to do what you've got to do in order to keep your dogs. 

 * IT IS ONLY TEMPORARY!*


----------



## belladonnalily

As far as loving her dog, I have no doubts. Plenty of people in horrible situations love their human children too. Some love them enough to give them up so they don't have to suffer along side them. Others love themselves just a little bit more...

I feel for gatorbytes. I really do. And I certainly have no way of knowing the whole story. I can only base my opinion on what has been presented here, as others have done. 

Just the other day my daughter and I passed a homeless panhandler with a dog. My daughter asked why in the heck he was dragging the poor dog around if he couldn't feed himself.

Life is tough. Tough decisions are not easy. Loving the dog isn't enough. I had to give up something I loved once. It broke my heart completely but it was the right thing to do for reasons I won't go into. It wasn't a dog. It was a man. So I do know a little about how she would feel. But I am not walking in her shoes and don't pretend to be. But sometimes we focus on one little part of our life, however important it seems at the time, and ignore the big picture. When we do that it holds us back and we can't move beyond our current situation. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA

to much drama

The only person who can solve their problems is GB. We can offer suggestions, solutions, advice, but in the end it's not up to us.

When dealing with something like this, we all have our opinions, unless we (general we), are close to the situation, personally know the party involved, situation, the only information one (general one) has is whats posted on the internet. 

So what I'm saying is , there may be more going on that we (general we) really know, it's like reading the Enquirer, do we (general we) believe everything that's written? 

I think this could be a huge part in why soliciting for donations is not allowed on this board. 

Life is not easy, it's all what you make it (not directed at anyone).


----------



## KatsMuse

JakodaCD OA said:


> to much drama
> 
> The only person who can solve their problems is GB. We can offer suggestions, solutions, advice, but in the end it's not up to us.
> 
> When dealing with something like this, we all have our opinions, unless we (general we), are close to the situation, personally know the party involved, situation, the only information one (general one) has is whats posted on the internet.
> 
> So what I'm saying is , there may be more going on that we (general we) really know, it's like reading the Enquirer, do we (general we) believe everything that's written?
> 
> I think this could be a huge part in why soliciting for donations is not allowed on this board.
> 
> Life is not easy, it's all what you make it (not directed at anyone).


I agree...way too much drama. 
GB will figure out what to do.
Only she knows what's really going on and only she will decide what she wants to do/ has to do...she's a grown woman.

Best of luck to her, whatever she decides!  Kat


----------



## Jax08

ozzymama said:


> Btw - have some gossip for you, pipeline BS, my cousin was killed on one - in the US this weekend,pm you on FB.



so sorry Patti!  PM'd you on FB.


----------



## pyratemom

Just here to send good thoughts your way Gatorbytes. All the drama can just be left on the internet - your life has enough drama right now. There are a lot of people here who really care and have been following along from the beginning. Some people should remember we are not here to judge. I hope the reunion with Gator is joyous for both of you. Being back together will help the depression and may bring good luck as well. Just know Raina and I sent doggie kisses and tail wags your way. Things will either get better or they will take a while but that is life, right? For now,you and your dog being together are the most important thing.


----------



## lyssa62

llombardo said:


> You see it as a mistake


Yes, yes I do and will continue to stand by that.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I wouldn't be too hard on either side of the spectrum nor let it influence your participation here. This is a sort of thing we struggle with in our lives and the lives of people we know. 

I've avoided deep losses on the material level because I've made exceptionally conservative decisions, made sacrifices proactively AND had some good luck here and there too. So my reaction is the knee jerk sort of you gotta make deep sacrifices to be rewarded mentality as well.

Yet...looking back maybe I was actually giving in instead of striving for something better or more important in the long run.

At the end of the day GatorBytes will come to term with what are her deepest priorities and follow that path, it's her path and we can't control that.

When I help people I have to give knowing I AM doing it for the right reason and accept that the help I give may be used differently then I would have used it. If a person cannot give selflessly (thinking about it in advance, being sure) then that person should not give in that situation. Giving is not about controlling.

GatorBytes, best wishes on your path, it's not easy for any one of us.




vjt555 said:


> Totally agree. I cannot fathom why people must knock someone who is trying hard to get back on her feet and sincerely cares about her animal. I came back to this site after a long time. I may close my account.


----------



## Saphire

To be clear....I am not nor have attempted to control anyone. I agreed to keep Gator for one week. I made the assumption that in that one week Gatorbytes would take anything that would keep her from being homeless. Did i push hard and come actoss as controlling or forceful? Yep probably but I knew the urgency of this situation. We have started week 3 now....

Please do not suggest I did this for the wrong reason....

I did exactly what I offered and more and will not be made to feel badly about it.

Gatorbytes is an intelligent woman...she makes decisions based on only what she knows and by what only she will live with.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibze

Saphire said:


> To be clear....I am not nor have attempted to control anyone. I agreed to keep Gator for one week. I made the assumption that in that one week Gatorbytes would take anything that would keep her from being homeless. Did i push hard and come actoss as controlling or forceful? Yep probably but I knew the urgency of this situation. We have started week 3 now....
> 
> Please do not suggest I did this for the wrong reason....
> 
> I did exactly what I offered and more and will not be made to feel badly about it.
> 
> Gatorbytes is an intelligent woman...she makes decisions based on only what she knows and by what only she will live with.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Saphire, you cannot feel bad or sad about this and no one has the right to judge you. You are the only one (I know K stepped up as well but...) that stepped up and actually took Gator. You have given Gator a great home for, as you said, ~3 weeks. You have done something amazing.

Carmen, you have also helped tremendously. Regardless if people feel Carmen or Saphire have or are giving Gatorbytes a hard time really, they are the only two that have the right too... They are the only two that have actually stepped up and helped Gatorbytes out. I am not saying well wishing should not be done but no one else has come forward willing or are able to help take Gator (I know there has been other help outside the forum, I am not saying others haven't helped a lot) and I am in the same boat... I live in Gatorbytes area and cannot help. We have a 4 month old pup at home and when we decided to get him that meant to us that we have to do what's best for him and my wife and I feel that we cannot take another dog. So, I am also only able to provide best wishes. 

I gave Gatorbytes some contacts I knew of but unfortunately they did not pan out...

Gatorbytes, I have one more suggestion for you. If you cannot find a place before Sunday, have you tired to call local GSD breeders? They may not be able to do anything but they love dogs and might be able to help.

We got Duke from Glen Saxon's:
A. Glen Saxon Kennels - German Shepherd Dog Breeder and Boarding Kennel
She is in Ancaster and is also a Kennel.

GoodHeart is also in Ancaster and again a Kennel:
GoodHeart Kennel - German Shepherds - Our Kennel
I personally don't know them but it's worth a shot!

Gatorbytes, how did the apartment shopping go?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

IMO, it's not so much about you or Carmen either.

but...

You entered into a situation you could not control with lots of unknown variables. Now, perhaps, you're feeling like you're being taken advantage of, right? 

I've been in your shoes and to be honest I knew that this could have been one of the outcomes....not because I'm prescient or anything..LOL.

Just that I've been there done that, so I'm not judging you either which I why I mentioned both sides of the spectrum.

GatorBytes will be O.K. in the end. 















Saphire said:


> To be clear....I am not nor have attempted to control anyone. I agreed to keep Gator for one week. I made the assumption that in that one week Gatorbytes would take anything that would keep her from being homeless. Did i push hard and come actoss as controlling or forceful? Yep probably but I knew the urgency of this situation. We have started week 3 now....
> 
> Please do not suggest I did this for the wrong reason....
> 
> I did exactly what I offered and more and will not be made to feel badly about it.
> 
> Gatorbytes is an intelligent woman...she makes decisions based on only what she knows and by what only she will live with.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire

I am dissapointed....I had hoped I could help to get her settled and on her way.

So many road blocks that now I worry about where her and Gator will end up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Don't be disappointed, you didn't fail at anything. 

You were a variable, not a given, in GatorBytes side of the equation too.

GatorBytes will be O.K. I don't know her well at all but one thing I've noticed is she is a determined young lady and she'll find her way. 



Saphire said:


> I am dissapointed....I had hoped I could help to get her settled and on her way.
> 
> So many road blocks that now I worry about where her and Gator will end up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K

Saphire. There is only so much one can do to help a person. In the end it's the person that has to take the lending hand. If they don't they need to figure out themselves how to go from there and learn how to accept their situation and to settle for less.

It is why I have offered my help in the beginning because I know what it's like and I'm home 24/7 to care for the dogs. I don't have to get up for work like everyone else. This is my job. 
If I have to leave the house and I know a dog will bark it's head off, I take the dog along with me. 
Anyhow, you have done what you thought did right. Don't feel bad about it. You and Carmen have gone above and beyond. 
That shows how much of a caring person you are. Neither of you is at fault.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

No one is really at fault.

These situations are usually complicated and rarely straight forward.

Humans are complex critters. We can't judge anyone's actions because there are a lot of unknowns.

The best we can do is do what we can to help and hope for a good outcome in the end.

Let go and let God.


----------



## Mrs.K

Ditto. 

My offer stands. But she's the one who has to come forward. We cannot make her do things. Even though it's what we would do in a situation like that.


----------



## Lilie

Gatorbytes is currently living with her mom, right? She isn't out on the street?


----------



## Saphire

I believe she is currently staying with her mother. Her dog is not welcome there.....which is the problem right now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616

So she's not homeless, she's staying with her mom, how old is GB?
 
Didn't I read somewhere that she used to be a bartender for 15 years or something? So that would make her like 36 right? You can't sell liquor until you're 21.

Was she living at her mom's house before she had to give up Gator?


----------



## Mrs.K

Does it matter how old she is?

Help has been offered, suggestions have been made. 

She needs to figure it out herself what is important and acceptable.... no need to dig further into her life. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibze

Mrs.K said:


> Does it matter how old she is?
> 
> Help has been offered, suggestions have been made.
> 
> She needs to figure it out herself what is important and acceptable.... no need to dig further into her life.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm going to nicely agree with this comment, it doesn't really matter if she's 20 or 50 or 80 she is in this situation... Plus, mom doesn't want the dog there, mom doesn't want it... can't really do much about that.


----------



## GatorBytes

Hey...Mom is likely more flexible...It is my Brother - His son is terrified of dogs - ALL dogs, ex-wife refused to drop him off too while we were there - the one night


----------



## Saphire

What about using gates etc. to keep zero contact with your brothers boy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

It's A 1000% NO. He doesn't want ME here. His ex-wife - NO, him - NO, child - NO


----------



## Jaders

Gator- how's the apartment hunt going ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

Saphire said:


> To be clear....I am not nor have attempted to control anyone. I agreed to keep Gator for one week. I made the assumption that in that one week Gatorbytes would take anything that would keep her from being homeless. Did i push hard and come actoss as controlling or forceful? Yep probably but I knew the urgency of this situation. We have started week 3 now....
> 
> *Please do not suggest I did this for the wrong reason*....
> 
> I did exactly what I offered and more and *will not be made to feel badly about it.*
> 
> Gatorbytes is an intelligent woman...she makes decisions based on only what she knows and by what only she *CAN* (would be the operative word here) will (not will) live with.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Saphire said:


> I am dissapointed....I had hoped I could help to get her settled and on her way.
> 
> So many road blocks that now I worry about where her and Gator will end up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think anybody is trying to make you feel guilty - I think that comes from your love of animals and your constraints and inability due to hubby and Gus...

Rest assured - I am 100% thinking of my dog first...hence why I set out with the request for help - otherwise, he'd be in shelter, kennel, vax'd beyond necessity and eating kibble while his pancreas explodes or worse


----------



## GatorBytes

Jaders said:


> Gator- how's the apartment hunt going ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Looking for an apt. is worse then looking for a job. Not great, but not dead in the water yet...

I am not looking in a two block radius...If I took my work location as central point and then a protractor to draw a circumference of the area I am looking at within a 1/2 hr. drive to work either North, south, east or west...I am looking at highrise units, basement apts., shared and temp housing...I search Kijiji (all cities and towns that meet criteria) , craigslist, view-it, 24/7 apts., Rentnow, various newspapers and local sites of suburbs of cities...as well as google maps to get an idea if feasible) it is dizzying and time consuming

I am up at about 530 am, spend 2 hrs looking to call when off work, 15 mins. to get ready for work, 1/2 hr. drive to work...get off - local McD's (so have personal time away from mom and no tv blasting) - 2-3 hrs there, go home, back on net, fix dinner, back on net, shower for work next day (about 10pm), back on net till about 12am-1am, barely sleep and up and on the net at 530am.

Something is going to give...I know it. I feel it. I have toyed with the suggestions, cried...but I know it will work out


----------



## JakodaCD OA

saphire , you and carmen have done more for gator and OP than anyone. Don't feel guilty for there is nothing to feel guilty about. You've gone above and beyond and it's time to hand over the reigns and be able to concentrate on your life/gus. 

I can say, if I were ever in this situation, I would hope to find someone like you two, that would be so willing and generous to take on my animal(s)..


Gator, if you end up having to board gator, I don't think the vax required will kill him, I believe there would be enough food/supplements supplied to feed him for a month. 

May not be ideal, but atleast he'd have a roof over his head and be safe.


----------



## selzer

Saphire, I think you did great in helping the dog and owner, and we all have limits. 

I think that some of the comments on the board, whether coming from people who say they have been there or not, have been rather controlling, or getting upset that GB isn't taking their advice. I think that even if an individual was in a very similar situation, they have still not been in another's shoes, because people are genetically wired differently, and have a different experience throughout their lives. It is comparing apples to oranges, really. 

I really don't think anyone is attacking you. 

As for a 9 year old dog, what is best for it? I am sorry, but I just don't think a 9 year old dog is better off being rehomed when it has an owner that loves it, and just needs to iron outs some details to give her what she needs. Who cares if she is working 12 hours a day? The dog isn't a puppy. He is a senior who doesn't need to run four miles before breakfast, and another four miles in the evening. He does not need to be in constant training. He will be perfectly happy to camp out with his owner and take whatever scraps of food, and time that she has left at the end of the day. 

Now, it sounds like the dog does have some issues, but I still think being with the person he knows the best is what is best for an elderly dog, rather than being rehomed. I am not saying it isn't possible for a dog to be rehomed later in life, just that if that can be avoided then that is the best situation. Dogs do not need doggy day care, and a bedroom of their own, and a swimming pool, and a fenced yard to be happy. A dog is happy with whatever their person can give them.


----------



## pyratemom

selzer said:


> Saphire, I think you did great in helping the dog and owner, and we all have limits.
> 
> I think that some of the comments on the board, whether coming from people who say they have been there or not, have been rather controlling, or getting upset that GB isn't taking their advice. I think that even if an individual was in a very similar situation, they have still not been in another's shoes, because people are genetically wired differently, and have a different experience throughout their lives. It is comparing apples to oranges, really.
> 
> I really don't think anyone is attacking you.
> 
> As for a 9 year old dog, what is best for it? I am sorry, but I just don't think a 9 year old dog is better off being rehomed when it has an owner that loves it, and just needs to iron outs some details to give her what she needs. Who cares if she is working 12 hours a day? The dog isn't a puppy. He is a senior who doesn't need to run four miles before breakfast, and another four miles in the evening. He does not need to be in constant training. He will be perfectly happy to camp out with his owner and take whatever scraps of food, and time that she has left at the end of the day.
> 
> Now, it sounds like the dog does have some issues, but I still think being with the person he knows the best is what is best for an elderly dog, rather than being rehomed. I am not saying it isn't possible for a dog to be rehomed later in life, just that if that can be avoided then that is the best situation. Dogs do not need doggy day care, and a bedroom of their own, and a swimming pool, and a fenced yard to be happy. A dog is happy with whatever their person can give them.


I totally agree with all this. Dog's are not judgmental. As long as they can be with the person they love, they will be happy. Sapphire has helped as much as she can and I believe Gatorbytes knows this. No one is judging. Gator needs his mom and his mom needs him. They will be back together and things will work out - sending positive thoughts!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Hoping you rented a place today!


----------



## mebully21

did gator have a reaction to vaccines? is that why you dont want to vaccinate? normally if that is the case the vet will give you a letter stating that the dog had a reaction of anaphylaxis and most boarding facilities will accept a vet letter stating that..

hopefully you find a place soon so you two can be back together
*
*


----------



## GatorBytes

So the places I called, emailed, saw (were a bust), some not available to view until Monday - others had open houses at times I was working (missed opportunities), stood up at one, another claims unit is under reno (super says) even though the property manager says available now - no call back from prop. manager.

I have two apps. tomorrow, both available immediately...one at 330pm (after work) near where I am staying with mom...the other is 50 mins west of me (30 mins from work) and is in the country, 2 min walk from the lake, but isn't until 7pm (was supposed to be 530, she called to change)...

I am emotionally, physically, mentally exhausted and heart heavy...I miss my doggie so much and yet I cannot pick him up Sunday as I have no where to take him and I am not prepared as I have been working so much, and focused on finding accommodation

It's virtually impossible to find a place on a long weekend (in Canada, last weekend w/Friday 10pm notice)...so I had tues., wed., thurs., ..now places are booking viewing next week...I worked last fri, sat, sun, mon, tues, wed, Thurs (off), fri, sat, and tomorrow (sun.) and have Monday off.

I am at a loss as to what to do and terribly sad that I can get help re-homing my dog, but not the help keeping us together.

I hope Saphire is O.K. with her original message about me picking him up on Monday even though she won't be there (at work)...it's the very best I can do given the circumstances.

Does anybody know where to TEMP foster my dog - REHOMING is NOT an option


----------



## Sibze

Did you try the breeders I suggested?


----------



## Loneforce

Maybe the one in the country will work out for you and gator, and you won't have to worry about foster care for gator. I hope tomorrow is the day for you. I want to check this thread tomorrow with you excitingly saying you two are back together. Praying for you...


----------



## GatorBytes

Sibze said:


> Did you try the breeders I suggested?


Honestly, I am so overwhelmed, I did not remember, nor the time, won't have the time tomorrow either, unless they are available around 10pm.

I do not have a fancy shmancy smart-phone, GPS etc...in fact the cell I am using is yrs. old, I don't even think outgoing text works, it won't hold but a 1/2 hr of talk charge - so I cannot do much on the fly - so much I wanted to get done wanted to have my truck serviced, hair cut and buy phone...just could not get these things done, I have practically spent every waking min. looking for a place


----------



## Jaders

I am not quite sure why you are saying no one is helping you get Gator back. Many have made suggestions. I have even suggested looking at some GSD Facebook pages as they might be able to help since they post about rescues. I'm not saying rehoming, just a temp line sapphire was. 

https://www.facebook.com/GermanShepherdConnection?ref=ts&fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/GermanShepherdConnection?ref=ts&fref=ts

I also suggested about seeing if Mrs.K's offer was on the table - just until u can get on your feet. 

Sometimes you have to do tough things in the beginning so you can live a little easier in the long run. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow

Sorry you haven't found a place yet and hoping that tomorrow is the day! 



> I am at a loss as to what to do and terribly sad that I can get help re-homing my dog, but not the help keeping us together.


Please try to stay positive: Even though you are overwhelmed, you can choose the way that you frame the situation. You have gotten an amazing amount of support and help in keeping the two of you together from total strangers, no less. Please try to remember this fact and stay focused on finding a place to live where you can have Gator.


----------



## Jaders

Accidentally forgot to copy this link so there is two of the same. https://www.facebook.com/TheGSDC?ref=ts&fref=ts


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

Jaders said:


> I am not quite sure why you are saying no one is helping you get Gator back. Many have made suggestions. I have even suggested looking at some GSD Facebook pages as they might be able to help since they post about rescues. I'm not saying rehoming, just a temp line sapphire was.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/GermanShepherdConnection?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/GermanShepherdConnection?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> I also suggested about seeing if Mrs.K's offer was on the table - just until u can get on your feet.
> 
> Sometimes you have to do tough things in the beginning so you can live a little easier in the long run.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't say no-one...please understand I am exhausted and a lot scared...

Now I don't know what to do with those links...sorry, I need more specific help.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

is there a boarding facility near you? I would look into that . Yes it probably means vax, but atleast he'll have a roof over his head.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/318280002269/

weeping willow is a wonderful rescue that would most likely temp foster as well. Pat , the lady who runs it with loads of help, is a good friend. 

Click on the links and post away your plight and someone may be able to help w/gator temporarily.

Oops wanted to add, I don't want to speak for Mrs K, but I think she has some health issues going on that might prevent her from taking on another dog right now..


----------



## Judykaye

Gatorbytes, take a deep breathe...click on the above link and you will go right to the facebook page.....the above post sounds so encouraging...if you need to join facebook, do that and then join the group.....looks VERY PROMISING.....remember, it's ONLY TEMPORARY.....


----------



## mebully21

Getting a hair cut and a new phone costs 
Money. Use it to find a pace. Or to have
Gator get vaccines so he can be boarded..........


----------



## JakodaCD OA

is there no LAND line phones in Canada soyou can keep in touch with Saphire???


----------



## Saphire

Yes I am working tomorrow...If you wish to pick him up before or after, I leave at 5:30am and will be home at 8pm.

If not, my husband can be home but can only guarantee that if you give me a time you will be here. 

As you have not told me how much meat you can keep frozen, I will pack a couple of small coolers for Gator before I leave for work. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mebully21

what was wrong with the ones you said were a bust? for your situation, if they allow the dog you should really stop being so picky and take one for now.its only temporary but at least you would have a place to live and your dog with you.
i moved with 2 pitbulls- which is way harder then a gsd... i took the first place that accepted my dogs and didnt care that it was a bad area- i had a place to live that accepted my dogs. that was my goal. i knew it was short term and didnt care- my dogs were my priority and i wasnt about to be picky . if a place is depressing looking take it and dress it up... make it look good with flowers etc and suck it up for your dog that you so desperately want to keep.

stop being so picky and just take the next available place that will take your dog.


----------



## Lilie

Saphire said:


> Yes I am working tomorrow...If you wish to pick him up before or after, I leave at 5:30am and will be home at 8pm.
> 
> If not, my husband can be home but can only guarantee that if you give me a time you will be here.
> 
> As you have not told me how much meat you can keep frozen, I will pack a couple of small coolers for Gator before I leave for work.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Big hugs to you, Saphire!!!


----------



## Mrs.K

I am seriously getting angry about this. 

So no one in this topic has tried to help you stay together with your dog? 

Are you serious? How about the two members on here who spent HOURS on the phone inquiring about places that would let you keep your dog which YOU HAVE ALL REFUSED! 

GROW UP! STOP BEING SORRY FOR YOURSELF!

People have gone above and beyond for you. How about you show a little gratitude by actually taking one of those places so we can all sleep tonight?! 

Sheeesh!


It had to be said! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom

JakodaCD OA said:


> https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/318280002269/
> 
> weeping willow is a wonderful rescue that would most likely temp foster as well. Pat , the lady who runs it with loads of help, is a good friend.
> 
> Click on the links and post away your plight and someone may be able to help w/gator temporarily.
> 
> Oops wanted to add, I don't want to speak for Mrs K, but I think she has some health issues going on that might prevent her from taking on another dog right now..


This appears to be in Ohio, or am I misunderstanding the website? It is along way from Ontario and she had a hard time making it to NY for Ms. K.


----------



## carmspack

watching the home network shows where you have List it or Leave It , Property Virgins, etc where you vicariously go house hunting with the people participating in the show. Light bulb moment. Open concept. This is what the modern homes have !! Large kitchens plunked into the hub of large main floor , just a few steps away , a lounge area, sofas, TV . So is this the fridge in the living room , or the living room in the kitchen. I am so sorry you didn't go have a look at this apartment.
Any chance it is still available. It looked neat as a pin.


----------



## Saphire

Gatorbytes....

My husband will be expecting you sometime between 2-4pm as he has alot to do tomorrow but is prepared to set that time aside for you.


----------



## carmspack

carmspack said:


> watching the home network shows where you have List it or Leave It , Property Virgins, etc where you vicariously go house hunting with the people participating in the show. Light bulb moment. Open concept. This is what the modern homes have !! Large kitchens plunked into the hub of large main floor , just a few steps away , a lounge area, sofas, TV . So is this the fridge in the living room , or the living room in the kitchen. I am so sorry you didn't go have a look at this apartment.
> Any chance it is still available. It looked neat as a pin.


 
xxx correction show is called Love It or List It


----------



## ugavet2012

Mrs.K said:


> I am seriously getting angry about this.
> 
> So no one in this topic has tried to help you stay together with your dog?
> 
> Are you serious? How about the two members on here who spent HOURS on the phone inquiring about places that would let you keep your dog which YOU HAVE ALL REFUSED!
> 
> GROW UP! STOP BEING SORRY FOR YOURSELF!
> 
> People have gone above and beyond for you. How about you show a little gratitude by actually taking one of those places so we can all sleep tonight?!
> 
> Sheeesh!
> 
> 
> It had to be said!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for saying it 
I lived in crusty, cold, very depressing, very inconvenient places for EIGHT years in college so I could keep my dogs. I was just happy they could be with me.


----------



## Lilie

GatorBytes said:


> change)...
> 
> I am at a loss as to what to do and terribly sad that I can get help re-homing my dog, but not the help keeping us together.


Seriously? The folks on THIS forum alone have donated over $1250 of their own personal money to help keep you and your dog together. 

You have one member housing your dog under conditions that are creating a hardship on her and her family. Yet one week has turned into three. 

You have one member that is not only paying for RAW food, but delivering it to assist in keeping your dog healthy and happy while they are waiting for YOU to find a place to live with your dog.

You have TONS of folks praying for you. You have TONS of folks researching to help you find a place. You have TONS of folks who are seriously concerned with your personal well being. You have TONS of folks checking in on this thread every day hoping to find you happy with you and Gator back together living on your own. 

Stop making excuses. Stop being picky. Put on your shoes and move forward.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Gator....what is really going on?

You're deflecting for some reason and it's making people feel like they have been duped.

I'm *not* saying you've done anything wrong but something is blocking you.

If it's too personal for the forum at least call Saphire and tell her...you owe that at least.

Sending positive vibes....


----------



## RocketDog

Some people are always victims. Gatorbytes has been kicked from house to house...why? It has been a month or more since this situation started and no resolve? We've ALL had tough times. We've ALL had to make choices. We've ALL sacrificed either our dogs or our comfort. 

I see no end to this situation. I knew a person like this once, 7 years ago. My boss gave her a GOOD job and helped her out. She worked for us for a whole season, but quit because "it wasn't a good fit". 7 years later---7 years!!-- she is absolutely the same, in fact slightly worse. There were many, many contractors who gave her jobs, tried to help, put her on their cell phone plans, we donated clothes, pooled money for hair appts.....we've all since stopped and left. There is no change, no matter what. People either do it or they don't. 

I was young, had a BIG dog, and never ever had trouble finding a place. I was never homeless.. I moved across states with that dog and everything I owned in my mustang. Kept him until I was married with three kids and finally released him from the pain of osteosarcoma just shy of 10. 

I hope Gator remains happy and healthy.


----------



## GatorBytes

mebully21 said:


> what was wrong with the ones you said were a bust? for your situation, if they allow the dog you should really stop being so picky and take one for now.its only temporary but at least you would have a place to live and your dog with you.
> i moved with 2 pitbulls- which is way harder then a gsd... i took the first place that accepted my dogs and didnt care that it was a bad area- i had a place to live that accepted my dogs. that was my goal. i knew it was short term and didnt care- my dogs were my priority and i wasnt about to be picky . if a place is depressing looking take it and dress it up... make it look good with flowers etc and suck it up for your dog that you so desperately want to keep.
> 
> stop being so picky and just take the next available place that will take your dog.


Who the heck said I was being picky - uninhabitable is not picky.

Either places were taken, or could not get in to see (re: super who said it's under reno and the prop. manager said it's available - but there is no contact #, just an e-mail form and they didn't get back when I asked WTH), or would not take dog.


----------



## carmspack

I have been a tenant , I have been a landlord, I have been a tenant landlord relations person for the largest public housing service that there is . I have helped students , friends, my son, find apartments to rent .

the majority of times it was not a problem with being unsuitable but a housing shortage in part due to rent control . 

If a place is so uninhabitable a report should be made and the unit should be taken off the market.

apply for rent controlled subsidized rental if you have to --- in the meantime get temporary shelter


----------



## GatorBytes

Mrs.K said:


> I am seriously getting angry about this.
> 
> So no one in this topic has tried to help you stay together with your dog?
> 
> *Are you serious? How about the two members on here who spent HOURS on the phone inquiring about places that would let you keep your dog which YOU HAVE ALL REFUSED! *
> 
> GROW UP! STOP BEING SORRY FOR YOURSELF!
> 
> People have gone above and beyond for you. How about you show a little gratitude by actually taking one of those places so we can all sleep tonight?!
> 
> Sheeesh!
> 
> 
> It had to be said!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Who...and what did I refuse, other then NY, which I didn't refuse, I opted to have my dog closer.


----------



## carmspack

back to letting go --- the reigns are dropped, the pony is dismounted, the pony is in the paddock .


----------



## GatorBytes

carmspack said:


> I have been a tenant , I have been a landlord, I have been a tenant landlord relations person for the largest public housing service that there is . I have helped students , friends, my son, find apartments to rent .
> 
> the majority of times it was not a problem with being unsuitable but a housing shortage in part due to rent control .
> 
> If a place is so uninhabitable a report should be made and the unit should be taken off the market.
> 
> apply for rent controlled subsidized rental if you have to --- *in the meantime get temporary shelter*


If I could have I would have...as for that apt. and any of the 4 between you and sapphire suggested...that one I believe was either way out of the way re: area or it was almost 1000 bucks cannot remember...a place saph suggested I could already be in...4 flippin times I talked to this woman (husband had no clue - language barrier)...NOt once could I get her to commit to showing me apt. it wasn't even a basement in her house - small building - every time I pressed her, she made excuses of someone in hospital and for me to call back next day...I gave up, she is holding this for someone is my feeling....the basement you posted was nice - bachelor $850, plus utilities plus cable - no wifi...NO DOGS...another saph found was on crack corner and too far from work, too hard to get to...That's all you all pulled out of the net for me....

I have found and tried dozens and dozens and dozens...I have seen about 10% as for the many reasons I already posted....gone, too much, wrok in the way of visitations for units

there is no magic bullet that I have not tried...pound the pavement - grocery stores, laundry mats...I have done it all - I look at every driveway I pass for a for rent sign

When I dropped G off I had $20 in my pocket, wasn't sure I could get all the way home (wherever that was going to be)...When I started the thread I asked for temp foster for a Month - give or take...I JUST STARTED a job...I don't know anybody who was going to rent me a thousand dollar unit for the $400 I had earned by the first...G was dropped on a thurs. I Worked F,S,S, W...thurs. was the first of the month

as for whomever posted about the funds...with a few key strokes a new painting...lets make all those feel bad for being good hearted individuals...I did nothing scrupulous, I had NOTHING to do with it...

I had a great thread going - it was positive, kind and helpful...

This thread sucks...it is manipulative, hurtful, and downright mean


----------



## Mrs.K

Manipulative? 

What is manipulative is this:



> I am at a loss as to what to do and terribly sad that *I can get help re-homing my dog, but not the help keeping us together.*


It's NOT TRUE!

You have been given help and you are continued to be given help. So don't make it sound like no one is trying to help you out to keep the two of you together. What do you expect? A frickin loft? 

With this, I'm out of the topic. My offer still stands. It is up to you. Some people need to hit rock bottom before they realize how many people have actually reached out to them!

PS: unless my herniated disk makes me incapable of caring for your dog.


----------



## Loneforce

I still have a good feeling for the place in the country for you two. Is this still a possibility?


----------



## Jax08

Mrs.K said:


> With this, I'm out of the topic. My offer still stands.


Wait a sec here. That's a very generous offer however I don't think you should throw that out there given what is going on with you health wise. You can't take someone else's dog to care for when your mobility is almost at zero!


----------



## Saphire

Please acknowledge that the pick up time is 2-4pm tomorrow....either here on the thread or via pm....it appears you have not been receiving pm's?


----------



## Mrs.K

Jax08 said:


> Wait a sec here. That's a very generous offer however I don't think you should throw that out there given what is going on with you health wise. You can't take someone else's dog to care for when your mobility is almost at zero!



I know. I just hate to go back on my word. I'm not alone at home. My husband basically cares for the dogs and he's doing a great job. So he'd still be cared for while I get back on my feet.


----------



## Jax08

I think everyone will understand as your situation has changed drastically. I'm sure nobody would blame you for backing out. You don't know when you'll be back on your feet until you see a surgeon.


----------



## Saphire

Saphire said:


> Please acknowledge that the pick up time is 2-4pm tomorrow....either here on the thread or via pm....it appears you have not been receiving pm's?


Since you are responding to others via pm and not me, and also replying to some posts on this thread and again not mine, please read the following.

If you do not pick Gator up on Monday August 12th 2013 between 2-4pm I will assume you are unable to care for him and will start the process of rehoming him.

Please confirm you understand.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

...I did nothing scrupulous, ----- I hope that is grammatical and not a Freudian slip.

mrs K !!!! that is crazy generous -- you have to much to juggle , and Gus "MIGHT" not like your husband 

the dog will probably have difficulty crossing the border - vaccinations will have to have a time period after vaccination and prior crossing border.


----------



## BahCan

Gatorbytes...I'm sorry that you are in this position.

I know you said you are at your Mom's and she is somewhat flexible but the problem is your brother. I don't know if your mom's is a house with a yard or not...if there is a yard would your mom be flexible enough for you to get a dog run as a temporary solution until you find a place. I realize its not ideal but it would keep you and your dog together if nothing else can be worked out. 
If your worried about the barking I would be happy to send you a Bark collar free of charge to help out.
There are some ads on Kijiji in Ontario for dog runs right now....I hope its ok to post them here under the circumstances

Dog run - Ontario Pet Accessories - Kijiji Ontario Canada.

Brand new dog kennels for sale 2 of them - Ontario Pet Accessories - Kijiji Ontario Canada.

FREE Chain Link Fence Panels - Hamilton - Ontario Other Home Renovation Materials For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.

DOG RUN - Ontario Pet Accessories - Kijiji Ontario Canada.

That's just 4 ads from the first page on kijiji Ontario...hope this maybe helps


----------



## Mrs.K

carmspack said:


> ...I did nothing scrupulous, ----- I hope that is grammatical and not a Freudian slip.
> 
> mrs K !!!! that is crazy generous -- you have to much to juggle , and Gus "MIGHT" not like your husband
> 
> the dog will probably have difficulty crossing the border - vaccinations will have to have a time period after vaccination and prior crossing border.


Well, the decision has just been made for me. 
My females got into a fight which I couldnt prevent due to my condition. Fight was due to Indras medical condition ... so I have to opt out. It is the only responsible thing to do at this point. 

Indras PF's and behavioral changes due to it plus my herniated disc is not a good combination. 

I am so sorry but it truly would be irresponsibly stupid to take onto Gator at this point. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom

Mrs.K said:


> Well, the decision has just been made for me.
> My females got into a fight which I couldnt prevent due to my condition. Fight was due to Indras medical condition ... so I have to opt out. It is the only responsible thing to do at this point.
> 
> Indras PF's and behavioral changes due to it plus my herniated disc is not a good combination.
> 
> I am so sorry but it truly would be irresponsibly stupid to take onto Gator at this point.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just wanted to say I hope you and your doggies are all ok!


----------



## Mrs.K

shepherdmom said:


> Just wanted to say I hope you and your doggies are all ok!


We are, but this is not about me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple

At this point, I wouldn't even be viewing apartments. Maybe drive past them to see if they had yards, but I'd take anything. Sapph has done what she can, and has JUST told you what will happen to Gator and you've not replied, but you have acknowledged others. This would test anybodies patience. 
I really hope things get better for you, but you really need to walk before you run. Rent something horrid, ANYTHING... At least you won't have to rehome or shelter your dog, which you seem so concerned about? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gowen

GatorBytes said:


> This thread sucks...it is manipulative, hurtful, and downright mean


Yes, I agree. You have abused the good people of this form and I, along with the majority of the forum members, are ready to see the story go away.


----------



## GatorBytes

Saphire said:


> Since you are responding to others via pm and not me, and also replying to some posts on this thread and again not mine, please read the following.
> 
> If you do not pick Gator up on Monday August 12th 2013 between 2-4pm I will assume you are unable to care for him and will start the process of rehoming him.
> 
> Please confirm you understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How about you pick up the phone and call before you utter this nonsense. Ridiculous - I told you yesterday and from day one please do not text...after your 1st text and PM, I responded and told you Monday as I have places to see today as well as work...

You have my e-mail, phone # however you choose a public forum to communicate to me? AND then you threaten me with rehoming my dog under the "assumption"...blah, blah, blah...You have made a lot of Assumptions

I have been flooded with PM's about how unfair this thread has been, as well questioning the motives behind those who are pushing rehoming.

THIS IS MY DOG GATOR - there is pics, and video's and threads and other site...so kindly back - off....I believe I said I don't have a freakin smart phone, so the net is not at my disposal....I have to stop into Mcdonalds to use...

I responded to one or two posts and then I had to fly....had to see an apt...I stopped into McD's to see if I can find anything on way back home, then I get this nonsense...was not aware of your 2-4pm request. But thanks for it.

Next time pick up the phone - problem solved

I may still P/U tonight...stay in motel and then tomorrow take to his new foster


----------



## crackem

gowen said:


> Yes, I agree. You have abused the good people of this form and I, along with the majority of the forum members, are ready to see the story go away.


^^^^^^
What this guy/gal said

and what this fine woman said  



RocketDog said:


> Some people are always victims. Gatorbytes has been kicked from house to house...why? It has been a month or more since this situation started and no resolve? We've ALL had tough times. We've ALL had to make choices. We've ALL sacrificed either our dogs or our comfort.
> 
> I see no end to this situation. I knew a person like this once, 7 years ago. My boss gave her a GOOD job and helped her out. She worked for us for a whole season, but quit because "it wasn't a good fit". 7 years later---7 years!!-- she is absolutely the same, in fact slightly worse. There were many, many contractors who gave her jobs, tried to help, put her on their cell phone plans, we donated clothes, pooled money for hair appts.....we've all since stopped and left. There is no change, no matter what. People either do it or they don't.
> 
> I was young, had a BIG dog, and never ever had trouble finding a place. I was never homeless.. I moved across states with that dog and everything I owned in my mustang. Kept him until I was married with three kids and finally released him from the pain of osteosarcoma just shy of 10.
> 
> I hope Gator remains happy and healthy.


----------



## lyssa62

omfg I can NOT believe you are actually talking to somebody who is homing your dog like you are. You thought I was mean before..oh sweetheart you haven't even begun to see anything. If I had your dog he would so not be going back to you. I can't believe ANYBODY on this forum wants to send that poor dog back to you


----------



## carmspack

don't you be chewing out Saphire ----- 
who has done nothing but been helpful , including her phoning for appointments and setting them up for you. Do not make little of the efforts .

your instructions were given in public so that everything is visible and above board . 

Just get your dog peaceably at the appointed time . do your best --- for your future -- whatever that may be


"If I had your dog he would so not be going home to you. I can't believe ANYBODY on this forum wants to send that poor dog back to you "

I am afraid I agree. Who needs whom. The dog didn't skip a beat , instantly made itself at home and bonded .

please gatorbytes consider these words from your own tag line "You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion"


----------



## crackem

lyssa62 said:


> omfg I can NOT believe you are actually talking to somebody who is homing your dog like you are. You thought I was mean before..oh sweetheart you haven't even begun to see anything. If I had your dog he would so not be going back to you. I can't believe ANYBODY on this forum wants to send that poor dog back to you


no kidding, it's almost worth a banning just to say what really wants to come out isn't it


----------



## GatorBytes

Be who you are and say what you feel, b/c those that matter don't mind and those that mind don't matter


----------



## Jack's Dad

Gator: 

*You* need to pick up the phone and call. Your dog is your responsibility, others have already gone above and beyond. To expect more out of the person who was gracious enough to take care of your dog, and then talk to them the way you do is unbelievable.


----------



## Jack's Dad

Be who you are and go get your dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

if this is YOUR dog, go get him, stop the pity party and pick him up. 

Saphire put this on a forum because frankly, you've been ignoring her attempts to communicate with you any other way.. 

I feel terrible at how ungrateful you sound, and this is one of the reasons why we have a "No donation rule" here. 

IF your getting pms' that are willing to help you, then by all means take them up on the offer. 

I'm just flabbergasted at how ungrateful you sound. 

You said you have a new foster, thats great! Go get him and be done with it.


----------



## Castlemaid

Too much bickering and drama!!! Locking AGAIN because it becomes a big frou-fraw (or is it too late?). 

The Forum is not a vehicle to air out personal grievances.


----------



## Castlemaid

Not much point in continuing the exchange:

Gatorbytes, grab the first available rental, go pick up you dog, and go from there. Can't keep making excuses for ever.


----------

